# PSS #29: The Devil We Know (Pt.1) - Shipyard Rats



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

This is a special game for the Pathfinder Society Social Group. This is a closed game avaobale for the following players/members:

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]
[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]
[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]
[MENTION=70171]PeteZero[/MENTION]

Please look into the social group and join in the fun.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

Secert DM roll below and I'm hoping nobody checks this page.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Venture-Captain Hestia Themis, a small, unassuming woman of Taldan heritage with dark hair and eyes, holds a large sheaf of papers in her small hands and clears her throat. Her booming voice, the antithesis of her stature, fills the main hall of the small Pathfinder Lodge in the Taldan city of Cassomir. _
> 
> _“One of our own has been kidnapped. Pathfinder Cestis was __taken just days ago from a relics auction in the Imperial Naval Shipyards, and we believe his dissapearance to be related to the six dozen or so kidnappings of the last several months. Now that one of our own is missing, this has become a Society matter—something we’ll get to the bottom of.” _
> 
> _Themis gestures to a teenage boy standing beside her, who __nervously regards his surroundings and sweats profusely, his thick brown hair matted and wet against his head. “This is Nefti, the assistant to the biggest thorn in my side in Cassomir—an agent of the Aspis Consortium named Kafar. Kafar is also missing, taken from the same relics auction along with Pathfinder Cestis and a dozen other citizens of Cassomir. __Nefti was at the auction, saw where a small group of the kidnapped victims were taken, and his handlers in Cassomir have give us access to him so that he might guide us to our missing Pathfinder. If you happen to find Kafar...” Themis grinds her teeth. “Let him go, per the agreement I’ve just made with his superiors. Your priority is Cestis, and I think __Nefti can lead you to him. Any questions?”_





[sblock=OOC] Please in your opening posts give a description of your characters any gear and such. Also pm me your fractions for your "secert" mission or annouce them in the IC if you don't care if others know or not. [/sblock]​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2010)

Ingio shifts in his seat, the expression on his face clearly demonstrating his anger and reluctance. Bristly orange hair practically stands on end, and his eyes - an orange just a shade darker than his hair - glint like steel. "What!? We're working with Aspis on this? V-C, you can't be serious! We can't trust those slimy bastards any farther than _*I*_ could throw 'em!"

The little gnome is clearly agitated. His studded leather creaks as he bounces in irritation, and as his foot bumps his finely crafted pack the various vials and stonework containers brush together with an oddly soothing tinkle - his own personal set of 'windchimes.'


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2010)

A human leans against the wall at the back of the small lodge, having refused any offers to take a seat. The man was obviously a hunter of some kind, having a bow and his cloak dyed to more easily blend in with the forest. He was quiet, a criss-cross of scars on his face told the story of a hard life, although he refused any questions about his past. He had introduced himself earlier as "Kade" a simple name for the man, and also one that didn't give away where he was even from. In addition to his bow, the man also carried a large sheathed sword, as tall as he was, and his armor was made up of many small scales bound together. 

He smiles a bit at the mention of the Aspis member being kidnapped, but that quickly fades and a scowl cross his hardened face. He was about to voice his displeasure when the gnome, what was his name again, Ah, yes Inigo, no wait, Ingio, spoke up. Kade ran a hand across his clean-shaven face, then steps forward. "It seems I've chosen the right mission for my first assignment with the Society. I'm Kade, as most of you know, and I am skilled in tracking individuals, although the city ain't my usual hangout." the man says, turning to Nefti "Know this little man, I will be watching you, I don't trust you and if so much as smell any hint that you ain't on the up and up, well, lets not get into that here..." he adds, leaving the threat hanging in the air.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

"Oh, go easy on the boy, Kade."

A pale young man near the back stands. You recall him making the rounds introducing himself as Baliere Duldrem. His blonde hair and beard are neatly trimmed, his scale mail clean, and while the starknife and morningstar at either hip might make him seem aggressively overarmed (especially adding in the crossbow leaning against his backpack at his feet), the most striking thing about him are his icy blue eyes.

"I haven't met a kid yet who had much say in his vocation at that age," the man says, hands drifting absently to touch the wooden Desna-butterfly hanging from his neck. There seems to be a hint of self-referencing in the remark, though the moment passes quickly. "He looks scared enough already. Make you deal, Nefti: The quicker you help us find our people, the quicker you get out of the lion's den, eh?" he says with a wink.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 15, 2010)

Kronk sits in his chair, using his fingers to get some stuck meat out from between his teeth. He wears a chainmail, and at his side sits a huge greataxe. Out of the pouches of his backpack a lot of vials and potions stick out, and the backpack seems full stuffed. He has introduced himself as Kronk, a half-orc, proficient in wielding an axe effectively as well as sensitive connoctions.
*"Alright then, go ahead and let us know everything important, and then we are out here to get the task done."*


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2010)

The young man nods to Baliere and is just about to speak but then stops. Clearing changing his mind about what he was going to say he states simply. "Follow me."

Nefti leads the party out of the Societies charter house and onto the streets of Cassomir. The once great Taldor houses can be seen in varies stages of decay as you make your way south towards the shipyards. 

The group has to make way for a regiment of Taldorian elite soliders and two great war elepants that march down the narrow streets. The sight of the two beast would cause enough fear that the soilders would hardly be needed. 

After the war elephants continue on their way past the group Nefti breathes a sigh of relief and continues on, but at a brisker pace.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 16, 2010)

Kronk stands up, stretches himself and yawns expressively. *"Okay, whatsoever, let's go." *Grabbing his axe he swings it over his houlders and follows ourside.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2010)

Ingio watches the interplay between his fellow Pathfinders with a slight smile on his face. When the lad up and leaves, Ingio swiftly dons his pack and follows.


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*



HolyMan said:


> The young man nods to Baliere and is just about to speak but then stops. Clearing changing his mind about what he was going to say he states simply. "Follow me."




The smile that built as the boy appeared ready to share falls slightly as he becomes more taciturn. Baliere quickly gathers up backpack and crossbow and trundles out with the group's young guide.



> After the war elephants continue on their way past the group Nefti breathes a sigh of relief and continues on, but at a brisker pace.




"You're under Pathfinder protection, Nefti," Baliere assures the boy, speeding up to keep up, and checking that the others are able to do so, as well. "Anyone after you has to get through us." 

"I am hoping there comes a point where you actually let us know where we're going, though?"


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 17, 2010)

Kronk shrugs, *"probably he will,"* is his only comment.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2010)

"We are going to a tavern, located at the Imperial Navy Shipyards." Nefti says as the group continues to walk heading towards the docks area.

"The tavern is closed for remodling and all boarded up. And I saw them take the captives from the auction there." 

[sblock=OOC] Anyone with know local can try a check to see if they know the tavern he is talking about. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*



HolyMan said:


> "We are going to a tavern, located at the Imperial Navy Shipyards." Nefti says as the group continues to walk heading towards the docks area.
> 
> "The tavern is closed for remodling and all boarded up. And I saw them take the captives from the auction there."




"One assumes they aren't having a round on the house," he says, then quiets down to continue following the boy.

[sblock=OOC]No Local trained, but Baliere does have a decent Sense Motive. Probably not a bad idea to make sure the boy seems truthful. No fun running headfirst into a trap just because I took everything at face value.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] NP even at a passive sense motive everyone will know he is being truthful and wants your help finding his employer. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2010)

"Maybe we should at least _try_ to move quietly" Kade whispers as he looks at the building. 

[sblock=ooc]
perception; stealth (1d20+5=6, 1d20+3=21) apparently he sees nothing, but he's pretty quiet  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2010)

"Maybe we sh . . . OUCH! Should . . . sorry about that . . ."

Ingio's busy looking around, and stubs his toe as he attempts to comply with Kade's eminently sensible suggestion.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2010)

[sblock=OPPS!] Hmm.. I didn't know we reached the tavern yet.  Sorry I'll post this now. LOL [/sblock]



> _Perched precariously overhanging the dirty harbor water __stands the Inn of the Unlucky Sailor. A fresh coat of white __paint glistens on half the inn’s outside walls, and most of __the windows are boarded up. The roof leans slightly toward __the harbor, as if at any moment the entire thing could come __off and slide into the ocean. The dock leading up to the inn_
> _is made of rotting wood connected to thick, rank-smelling pilings. Several small rowboats are currently tied up along __its length. _​



​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

"Sorry, but this armor wasn't exactly made for sneaking," Baliere says as he clanks along with the others. 

"When they took the men, do you remember how many there were, both takers and slave? And do you remember anything about their armaments?"

[sblock=OOC]Perception; Stealth (1d20+3=17, 1d20-1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 20, 2010)

Kronk tries to move silently as well, but with the noise they already make, it won't be worth the effort. *"Any spellcasters with them,"* Kronk chimes in, *"they could really annoy us."*

[sblock] Perception 1d20+4
Stealth 1d20

Alright, how to add dice rolls, as the tag [dice][/dice] does not work?
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Well clanking armor and creaking dock boards (-5 to Stealth btw) and you are all pretty sure whoever brought the captives here surely knows you are outside. Question: do you wait for them to get prepared or charge in blindly to maybe get the drop on them? [/sblock]

"There were alot of people..." Nefti starts to say but whinces as more creaking come sfrom the old dock as you head near a side door. "He stops and then continues. "There were alot if people at the auction, and when the slavers came in I slipped out the back and ran. I saw maybe three."


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere sighs as they manage to make even more noise. 

"All right, call for their surrender, or charge the door?" he says, hands ready to pull either morningstar or crossbow depending on what the others decide. He also looks around for the best spot to gain some cover should they decide to try lay seige to the bar.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2010)

"Wanna have some fun?" Kade says, drawing his two-handed blade. 

[sblock=ooc]
Well, if we wait we still have to charge in anyways or let them fire at us from cover. I'm all for running in.
init (1d20+4=14) - once needed [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 23, 2010)

*"Let's go,"* Kronk responds and takes a firm grib on his greataxe.

[sblock] init 1d20+4 = 11 
Btw., have the alchemists their normal arsenals? Or craft after the fight?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2010)

Ingio makes a quick check of his alchemical inventory, patting pockets and bandoliers, and declares himself ready.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Going to kick in the door Sunday Night 

Will check on alchemist equipment and stuff before then to let you know.

HM [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2010)

The group hurries (as quietly as they can) to the side door that isn't boarded up and looks to be the easiest way in. A quick check and of course it's locked so Kade(K) looks over at Kronk(H), and the half orc nods once. Ingio(I) and Baliere(B) watch from behind the two warriors as Nefti(N) stands back away from the potential combat.

Then as one they pair of warriors each lift up a foot and smash in the door leading into the Unlucky Sailor. 

Inside they see that th edim lit tavern is indeed holding what looks like captives(C) tied up in a corner of the room, while one is tied to the bar. A man in brown and black robes(S) stands with a glowing weapon in his hand. "Ye have come at the right time! I plan on ridding the world of humanity and I guess ye will be the first to go!" he says waving his weapon aloof. 

Three huge rats(R) in the room look at the group with evil beady red eyes and squeakingly advance on them.

[sblock=OOC] There did I get everyone? Ok this well be straight forward please post an INIT and action for round 1 I will then edit actions. If anything or anyone chumps your actions we can always go back. 

I really need stat blocks for everyone or I would have had the init done. Alchemist can start with a mutagen if you wish. It is late in the day so you would have made it before going to see the VC. Please pick spells or extracts and list a few important numbers like AC and HP plz. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2010)

Keyed up by his first adventure and a little overeager, Ingio rushes through the doorway. He takes one of the many stoppered vials from his vest and gives it a quick shake to mix the chemicals, then lobs it at the rat in the corner. The vial hits the rat and bursts into flame; rats hiss and squeal as their fur is singed . . .

[sblock=Actions]Move to the square 2 N and 1 W of the northernmost rat and toss a bomb at the Rat in the SW Corner.  That rat takes 7 points, the ones to the N and E of it take 4 Splash Damage. The 'splash damage rats' can save for half (Reflex DC 13).[/sblock]

[sblock=HM]*LOVE the map! Well worth the effort.*[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 09/09       AC: 16      AC(T): 13  AC(FF): 14   Init: +03
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD:-01/11     ACP:-01     ASF: 15    Per: +06

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             04     2     +2          
Will:            00     0     +0          

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Cestus                  +1        1d3         19-20/x2     
Dagger (Ranged)         +1 (+3)   1d3         19-20/x2     
Alchemical Bomb (5/6)   +4        1d6+3          20/x2     Splash (20')
                                                           Save DC: 13

Prepared Mutagen: +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 CHA (10 Minutes)

Extracts Available:
Formula Book:
    * 1st Level
      * Cure Light Wounds
      * Shield
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

"Is that so?" Baliere says, charging through the room to close the distance between himself and the caster. "And what ridiculous deity supports a self-destructive decision like that?"

[sblock=OOC]Double move. Depending on how you count it, I believe he can get to the square directly south of the robed man this round, though that's with every bit of movement he's got, so he can only hope to prevent further summoning.[/sblock]

[sblock=combat block]
	
	



```
HP: 9/9
AC: 17
Init: +2
Speed: 40/30
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +5

Weapon                  Attack   Damage    Critical
Gauntlet (armor)..........+2.....1d3+2............20/x2
Morningstar...............+2.....1d8+2............  20/x2
Morningstar (2-hands).....+2.....1d8+3............20/x2
Starknife.................+2.....1d4+2............  20/x3
Starknife (thrown)........+2.....1d4+2............20/x3, range 20 ft.
Light Crossbow............+2.....1d8...........19-20/x2, range 80 ft.

Spells prepared: 
Orisons (3) (at will, DC 13): Detect Magic, Light, Mending
1st level(1 +1 Wis +1 Domain)(DC 14): Bane, Longstrider, Shield of Faith
```
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 28, 2010)

Kronk moves forward (diagonally 30 ft), then throws a bomb at the man.

[sblock]
HP: 10/10 AC: 16 AC(T): 12 AC(FF): 14 Init: +4
BAB: 00 CMB/CMD: +3/+15 Per: +04

Saving Throw Total Base Mod Misc Special
Fort: +4 2 +2 
Ref: +4 2 +2 
Will: +0 0 +0 

Weapon Attack Damage Critical Special
Battleaxe +3 1d12+4 20/x3 
Sling (Ranged) +2 1d4+3 20/x2 
Alchemical Bomb (6/6) +3 1d6+2 20/x2 Splash (5')
Save DC: 12

Prepared Mutagen: +4 STR, +2 Natural Armor, -2 NT (10 Minutes)

Extracts Available:
Formula Book:
* 1st Level
* Cure Light Wounds
* Shield
[/sblock]

Initiative: 11 (rolled above)
Throw bomb, miss, he can adjust where the bomb falls (per feat) by 1 sq., so will try to get the man or rat in the splash area.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2010)

Kade charges in, but the explosions throw off the warrior's aim and he chops into one of the chairs rather than his target.

[sblock=ooc]
I had previously rolled a 14 for init (in my last post). 

Move + Standard: Charge the rat - charge using power attack on rat (1d20+6=12, 2d6+9=12) swing and a miss I would imagine. -2 to AC TSNT (not noted below)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 13/13     AC: 17   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 15
 Init: +04   ST(F):+04   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+01
  Per: +05                        

  BAB: 01       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Greatsword              +5        2d6+6        19-20/x2     
Greatsword              +4        2d6+9        19-20/x2   Power Attack
Shortbow                +3        1d6           20/x3       Range 60'
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the late update seems all my games are needing my attention. But I wanted to be busy LOL so now I am. For this game though we need to clarify some things. 

1) Mowgli: 
a) thanks about the map, came with the pdf so I could email you a blank one if you wanted to ever use it for a game of yours. 
b) why are you throwing bombs at captives?? LOL the northern most rat is 80' away from you. So I think you believe the white circles are rats and they are not. They are captives and rats are brown. So need a switch there.

2) jkason: 
a) your move is legal so you can reach the robed man 
b) your stat block doesn't list your channel energies per day or domain powers per day 
c) domain spell isn't noted 
d) Instead of all the dots I find the easiest way to post something lined up in code is to first type it out in notepad all nice and neat and then when you copy paste it into a post it becomes all messed up, but when you submit it it is all aligned again. Maybe something to try if you like. 

3)PeteZero:
a) Is that DC12 your splash DC for half damage and what is the splash damage I don't know your INT
b) What is this feat your talking about does it modify the rules on page 202 for thrown Splash weapons?

4)renau1g:
a) cannot charge threw obstacles like that three chairs that are between you and the rat, if it had been like one I would have been ok with it. 
b) your wife have that baby yet??

I'm going to post a round 1 map where you all said you were going but might need Mowgli and renau1g to change up their actions. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock]
Feat: Splash weapon mastery, see:
Splash Weapon Mastery - Pathfinder_OGC
INT is 15, so DC is 12, splash damage is 3
hope this helps
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Well, crap. I don't suppose I can keep the TH/Damage rolls for when I finally get to combat?

OK, Ingio double times it toward the closest rats, ending his move with a leap (hopefully) up onto the table just SW of Kade. Roll coming and I'll edit the post. OK, the leap may end up being more of a quick scramble but it shouldn't be to hard to get onto a trestle table even for a Gnome . . .[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 09/09       AC: 16      AC(T): 13  AC(FF): 14   Init: +03
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD:-01/11     ACP:-01     ASF: 15    Per: +06

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             04     2     +2          
Will:            00     0     +0          

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Cestus                  +1        1d3         19-20/x2     
Dagger (Ranged)         +1 (+3)   1d3         19-20/x2     
Alchemical Bomb (6/6)   +4        1d6+3          20/x2     Splash (20')
                                                           Save DC: 13

Prepared Mutagen: +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 CHA (10 Minutes)

Extracts Available:
Formula Book:
    * 1st Level
      * Cure Light Wounds
      * Shield
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2010)

*Ooc*

[sblock=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> 2) jkason:
> a) your move is legal so you can reach the robed man
> b) your stat block doesn't list your channel energies per day or domain powers per day
> c) domain spell isn't noted
> d) Instead of all the dots I find the easiest way to post something lined up in code is to first type it out in notepad all nice and neat and then when you copy paste it into a post it becomes all messed up, but when you submit it it is all aligned again. Maybe something to try if you like.




I use the decimals to help me keep the horizontal line when I'm reading across so I'm less likely to skip down or up a line. The odd extra spacing is something the board's been doing lately (the spaces don't exist in the text I enter). If you prefer it without the decimals, no skin off my nose. New block:


```
HP: 9/9
AC: 17
Init: +2
Speed: 40/30
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +5

Weapon                  Attack   Damage      Critical
Gauntlet (armor)          +2     1d3+2        20/x2
Morningstar               +2     1d8+2        20/x2
Morningstar (2-hands)     +2     1d8+3        20/x2
Starknife                 +2     1d4+2        20/x3
Starknife (thrown)        +2     1d4+2        20/x3, range 20 ft.
Light Crossbow            +2     1d8       19-20/x2, range 80 ft.

Spells prepared: 
Orisons (3) (at will, DC 13): Detect Magic, Light, Mending
1st level(1 +1 Wis +1 Domain)(DC 14): Bane, Shield of Faith, Longstrider (D)

* Channel Positive Energy 1d6: 3 +3 Cha / day

--Travel Domain--

* +10 Base speed
* Agile feet (ignore difficult terrain) 3 +3 Wis rounds / day

--Liberation Domain--

* Freedom of movement 1 (cleric level) round / day
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Ach! Damn you pathfinder! sorry HM, I'm more used to 4e. Ok, just double move me as cclose as I can get to the rats [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2010)

/[sblock=OOC] Sorry not going to save any rolls except init. It evens out as Kade missed and Ingio hit. Just start fresh. All the rats missed and notice I changed one rat on the map (the on closest to the sage) to R: as it is a companion and slightly different.

Ok my delimea was to have kronk readjust his throw to get the emeny and Baliere in the splash effect seeing as how this is first time they have every been fighting together I will say yes and have him roll a Ref save. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]Character            AC  HP  In hand/Condition[/U]
Ingio                16   9  empty/none
Baliere              17   9  m.star/none
Rat1                 14  16  na/none
RatR:                14   [COLOR=orange]8[/COLOR]  na/none
Kronk                16  10  empty/none
Kade                 17  13  g.sword/none
Rat2                 14  16  na/none
Sage                 13   [COLOR=orange]7[/COLOR]  club/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2010)

*End Round 1*

After Kade and Kronk kick in the door Ingio and Baliere both leap forward. The gnome quickly spying the rats takes and leaps ontop a rickety table to get out of bite range, while Baliere heads to the leader of the "rat pack" morningstar at the ready.

A dire rat moves up to attack Baliere as the cultist ignores his attempts to question him, just saying "Die and find out." He swings wildly missing. Kronk starts towards the leader also as the crazied individual keeps spouting nonsense about get rid of every leaving person in the world. He tosses a bomb and it lands on the table beside the melee catching him and the dire rat but luckly for Baliere it deflected away from the cleric. Kade comes in ready to chop up the little rats but is hindered by all the tables and chairs about. A rat ducks under a chair to take a bite at him and misses, Kade tosses the chair away and stands before the little beast ready to crush it.

[sblock=OOC] I think iot best to roll multiply rolls still on IC and here are those rolls:

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2711073/ = rat attacks
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2711093/ = failed saves 

Round one offically over top of the second [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

"Careful with that stuff!" Baliere calls out as he narrowly dodges the splash of an alchemical bomb. 

"And we'll deal with you, but first I think I'm sick of the other vermin in this place," the cleric says. He swings his morningstar in a circle above his head before bringing it down in an arc toward the human's rat minion. Apparently spending too much time bragging and not enough aiming, Baliere merely splinters the wood of the floor, coming nowhere near the rat.

[sblock]FYI, Baliere just has a morningstar he's using two-handed, not a mace and shield. Doesn't especially matter, but thought I should mention it.

Attacking Rat R:


```
HP: 9/9
AC: 17
Init: +2
Speed: 40/30
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +5

Weapon                  Attack   Damage      Critical
Gauntlet (armor)          +2     1d3+2        20/x2
Morningstar               +2     1d8+2        20/x2
Morningstar (2-hands)     +2     1d8+3        20/x2
Starknife                 +2     1d4+2        20/x3
Starknife (thrown)        +2     1d4+2        20/x3, range 20 ft.
Light Crossbow            +2     1d8       19-20/x2, range 80 ft.

Spells prepared: 
Orisons (3) (at will, DC 13): Detect Magic, Light, Mending
1st level(1 +1 Wis +1 Domain)(DC 14): Bane, Shield of Faith, Longstrider (D)

* Channel Positive Energy 1d6: 3 +3 Cha / day

--Travel Domain--

* +10 Base speed
* Agile feet (ignore difficult terrain) 3 +3 Wis rounds / day

--Liberation Domain--

* Freedom of movement 1 (cleric level) round / day
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 4, 2010)

Kade rears back and slams his greatsword into the rat, a powerful blow to be sure.

[sblock=ooc]
I had previously rolled a 14 for init (in my last post). 

Standard: attack the rat  power attack rat (1d20+4=24, 2d6+9=14). Crit! crit confirm (1d20+4=11) but misses the confirm. So 14 damage. 
Move: (if rat is dead) - 4 east, 1 north
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 13/13     AC: 17   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 15
 Init: +04   ST(F):+04   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+01
  Per: +05                        

  BAB: 01       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Greatsword              +5        2d6+6        19-20/x2     
Greatsword              +4        2d6+9        19-20/x2   Power Attack
Shortbow                +3        1d6           20/x3       Range 60'
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2010)

Ingio moves around, trying to get an angle on the rat closest to him. The move is successful, the strike less so.

[sblock=Actions]Move SE,E,NE to end up just SE of the rat. Try to hit him with the Cestus.

To Hit; Damage (1d20+1=7, 1d3=1)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 09/09       AC: 16      AC(T): 13  AC(FF): 14   Init: +03
  BAB: 00     CMB/CMD:-01/11     ACP:-01     ASF: 15    Per: +06

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             04     2     +2          
Will:            00     0     +0          

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Cestus                  +1        1d3         19-20/x2     
Dagger (Ranged)         +1 (+3)   1d3         19-20/x2     
Alchemical Bomb (6/6)   +4        1d6+3          20/x2     Splash (20')
                                                           Save DC: 13

Prepared Mutagen: +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 CHA (10 Minutes)

Extracts Available:
Formula Book:
    * 1st Level
      * Cure Light Wounds
      * Shield
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2010)

[sblock=bump] I will give PeteZero till tonight to post (although I think I know what he will do  ), before I advance the combat. Update for this game tonight 12am EST [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 8, 2010)

Facing the rat in front of him, Kronk draws his battle axe and takes a good swing at it.

[sblock]Sorry for not posting earlier, I am subscribed to the thread, but no notification showed up, so here we go....[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 9, 2010)

*End of Round 2*

Ingio moves around, trying to get an angle on the rat closest to him. The move is successful, the strike less so.


"And we'll deal with you, but first I think I'm sick of the other vermin in this place," the cleric says. He swings his morningstar in a circle above his head before bringing it down in an arc toward the human's rat minion. Apparently spending too much time bragging and not enough aiming, Baliere merely splinters the wood of the floor, coming nowhere near the rat.

The rat before Kade gets in a quick bite through his leg armor and Kade retailates with a powerful blow that splits the beast in two. With a slight limp he hurries to help the others. Baliere deflects a blow from the large rat, but is not quick enough to bring his morningstar up to stop the evil robed man from hitting him a soild blow to the head with his glowing club. Baliere crumples like a marionette that just had all it's strings cut.

Kronk seeing this loses focus on the rat before him and misses. But the half-orc gets his wits about him as the rat attacks and dodges the bite.

[sblock=OOC]
For some reason I had the wrong hp listed for the dire rats above. I have corrected that here. Sorry about the attack to Baliere man is shillelagh evil at low lvls or what? I might have an Ogre druid just have to cast it next LPF game I run, talk about scary.

Ok I'm am still new to PF but for Baliere you will need to make a Constitution check 1d20 + CON - 2 = DC 10 or lose one hp and have a -3 next round I think that is right. Death rules and dying in PF is tough at least a nat 20 is always successful and you don't die till you reach negative your CON score. 

ROUND 3 and watch out for the magical club [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character            AC  HP  In hand/Condition[/U]
Ingio                16   9  cestus/none
Baliere              17  [COLOR=red]-2[/COLOR]  m.star/unconsious
Rat1                 14 [COLOR=red]-9[/COLOR]  na/dead
RatR:                14   [COLOR=orange]8[/COLOR]  na/none
Kronk                16  10  g.axe/none
Kade                 17  [COLOR=orange]11[/COLOR]  g.sword/none
Rat2                 14   5  na/none
Sage                 13   [COLOR=orange]7[/COLOR]  club/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2010)

Ingio sees his fellow Pathfinder dropped with a single blow of the madman's vicious club and decides discretion is the better part of valor. He moves toward the man cautiously.

[sblock=OOC]Move 4 Squares North, Full Defense.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 12, 2010)

Kronk moves ntext to Beliere and swings his axe at the Sage.


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

A pool of blood begins to spread beneath Baliere as the combat continues...


----------



## renau1g (Oct 12, 2010)

Kade rushes forward, his greatsword cleaving another of the rats in twain. "Ha! Maybe I shall be known as rat-killer!" the human jests


[sblock=ooc]

Move: NW then 4xN
Standard: attack the rat  power attack rate (1d20+4=22, 2d6+9=18) hits for 18, dropping rat


[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 11/13     AC: 17   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 15
 Init: +04   ST(F):+04   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+01
  Per: +05                        

  BAB: 01       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Greatsword              +5        2d6+6        19-20/x2     
Greatsword              +4        2d6+9        19-20/x2   Power Attack
Shortbow                +3        1d6           20/x3       Range 60'
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Congrats on the baby (seen in your status) Mr. Rat-Killer sir.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2010)

Kronk moves to help the downed cleric deftly dodging the rat that follows him. 

Ingio advances slowly and crouched low, the gnome feels like a loaded spring about to be set loose.

Kade's already bloody sword again chops down a rat but as he does the robed man shrieks out a curse, "Groetus damn you! You will pay for that with your life!" he bellows. Stepping closer to Kade and swinging his magical club. Ready for the attack the warrior deflects it with his own blade.

[sblock=OOC] I'm not sure but did you mean NE renau1g?? You said NW then 4N which would put you in the same square as the sage. So I thought you might have meant to go right instead of left and not so far up unless you wanted an AoO like PeteZero. 

OK top of the fourth (I think LOL).[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character            AC  HP  In hand/Condition[/U]
Ingio                [COLOR=royalblue]20 [/COLOR]9  cestus/total-D
Baliere              17  [COLOR=red]-3[/COLOR]  m.star/unconsious
Rat1                 14  [COLOR=red]-9[/COLOR]  na/dead
RatR:                14 [COLOR=red]-10[/COLOR]  na/dead
Kronk                16  10  g.axe/none
Kade                 17  [COLOR=orange]11[/COLOR]  g.sword/none
Rat2                 14   5  na/none
Sage                 13   [COLOR=orange]7[/COLOR]  club/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2010)

Ingio moves quickly to a position from where he can safely see to Baliere's wounds. He absently pats his various pockets and pouches, coming out with an odd assortment of materials, but quickly gives up and simply tears a strip off his shirt to bandage the lump on his comrade's head. 

"Piffle. These don't seem so bad to me! What're you laying around for, then? Lazy bugger . . .  By the way, you owe me a new shirt!"

[sblock=Actions]Move 1E, 1NE. Stabilize Baleire.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 13, 2010)

Kronk shifts one step forwward and attacks.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 16, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
*no time for full update

Move: na
Standard:vs ac; dmg on sageq (1d20+5=11, 2d6+6=13) miss the sage


[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 11/13     AC: 17   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 15
 Init: +04   ST(F):+04   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+01
  Per: +05                        

  BAB: 01       CMB: 05     CMD: 17

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Greatsword              +5        2d6+6        19-20/x2     
Greatsword              +4        2d6+9        19-20/x2   Power Attack
Shortbow                +3        1d6           20/x3       Range 60'
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2010)

Saving the clerics life Ingio is distracted as the rat comes up next to him and almost takes a little chunk out of the gnomes fingers. Kronk steps up and misses but gives Kade the chance he needs. Stepping up on the other side of the strange robed man Kade connects with his great sword once more. The man let's out a painful yell and drops his glowing club before he too follows it to the bloody floor.

[sblock=OOC] Kronk goes before Kade and I figured even a sleep deprived player who has changed to many diapers before posting would want to get the flank bonus.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character            AC  HP  In hand/Condition[/U]
Ingio                16   9  cestus/none
Baliere              17  [COLOR=red]-3[/COLOR]  m.star/unconsious/stable
Rat1                 14  [COLOR=red]-9[/COLOR]  na/dead
RatR:                14 [COLOR=red]-10[/COLOR]  na/dead
Kronk                16  10  g.axe/none
Kade                 17  [COLOR=orange]11[/COLOR]  g.sword/none
Rat2                 14   5  na/none
Sage                 13  [COLOR=red]-6[/COLOR]  club/dying
```
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 17, 2010)

Kronk moves around trying to get rid of the last rat, which just leaves a bloody mess on the floor. Seeing that all enemies are defeated he looks after Baliere: *"He is alright?"* Kronk asks. *"How do we get him back up?"*
[sblock]Just noticed that it hit and killed the rat, sorry Mowgli  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 17, 2010)

Ingio draws back his hand just as the rat begins to take a nip. Balling it into a small fist he jabs at the rat . . . a weak blow, but he does connect.

[sblock=OOC]Damage is only 2 points. ENWorld Dice Roller has no d3, so rolling d6/2.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2010)

*OOC:*


hrm. This is the problem when the cleric is the one down. I fear my zealousness may have derailed things considerably...Don't suppose the Pathfinder clubhouse offers any kind of member-discount healing?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Not sure about all that but I thought one of the alchemist has cure light as a spell. Not sure since I would need to check other pages but if not we will work it out. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 18, 2010)

[sblock]Alchemists can only use extracts on themselves, unless they have infuse mutagen as a discovery - which you can selecet at 2nd lvl. So, no cure from the alchemists...[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]PZ has the right of it . . . Infusion is on my radar for next level but until then Ingio can only use his extracts (spells) on himself.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Well then that could slow us down (in game ) but otherwise should be np. BTW rat is not dead has 2 hp left. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 19, 2010)

[sblock]Was just going from your notes, AC14, 5hp, so thought Kronk's hit would kill it....[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

*Combat Over*

[sblock=Opps]LOL I didn't see a post of you killing the rat and thought you were saying that you thought Mowgli's character killed it. My bad must have been sleepy. 

Combat is over please RP for a minute I will advance things tonight after I figure what we can do for the downed cleric. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

The sounds of the fight die off rather quickly after the intense battle. Breathing hard the group stands near their fallen comrade.

From the doorway the Aspis Consortuim agent peeks his head around the corner. He casts about looking high and low for any enemies, and once he believes it is safe he enters the tavern. He looks about to speak up to the group but he  stops short pausing in his advance.

"Kafar!" he cries seeing the face of the man tied to the bar. Running quickly next to the man bound to the bar he throws his arms over the man, tears coming to his eyes unbidded. "Oh thank the gods, you are alive!" he says a litttle choked up.

The man tied to the bar doesn't respond he is unconsious and looks to have taken a serious beating.

[sblock=OOC] Don't forget there are several peeople tied up and huddling in the corner. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 20, 2010)

Kronk gives the dead rat a final kick, checks if the sage is still alive, and then first goes over to the captives. "It is my honour to free you," he says as he starts to unbind them. "Kronk, by the way. And whom do I have the pleasure of rescuing?" He gives them an assuring smile, seeing, that they get freed.

[sblock]At one time he will search the premises, probably with the help of the others from his group. Depending on skills, he will either just search or assist. And loot the sage....
This is ridiculous, during combat low, now heal check and possible stabilize check on the enemy works - chance for interrogation.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2010)

Ingio goes over to see to Kafar. "Step aside, son, and let me work a bit. I'll see what I can do for  your friend here . . . bah, he's just had a little knock to the head. He'll be fine with some rest."

The little Gnome then occupies himself searching the room and the sages corpse. As he passes Kronk he whispers, "You might want to take a look at th' fella tied to the bar as well . . . I think he's dead, and our Aspis friend is a little choked up. Just make a show of trying to help, and he'll be your friend for life."


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 20, 2010)

Kronk nods, "sure," and with this he steps to the guy on the bench, unties him and tries to stop his bleedings.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2010)

Kade will walk next to Ingio and see if he can detect any signs of life.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

*Pushing forward*

Kafar is alive though unconsious, and it looks like he took a serious beating. After freeing the prisoners the group finds out that one of them is a cleric of Abadar and he uses his last spell to help poor Baliere. The cleric is adamant in giving his healer a donation for his "service". And the follower of law and wealth readily accepts.

After searching the sage the group moves away from the dead rats and their master the group speaks with the freed prisoners. None are the Pathfinder Cestis or the boy Orfeo, that Kronk asks after. The auctioneer from the night of the kidnappings speaks up when Cestis is asked about.

"Some of those takin were put into boats right away, but we alls didn't fits. One of thems must have been a Pathfinder 'cuze I saw his wayfinder on one of the half-orc guards. And she," he says pointing to one of the other captives. "said she heard some of them talking about heading off to the Prancing Prince. I knows that to be a ship docked on the other side of the ship yards."

Thanking the auctioneer for his information the group packs and gets ready to head out. The captives telling them they will see Nefti and Kafar safely to the closest temple. And just before they leave one of the men, grabs a hold of Kade's sleeve. "Be careful," he whispers. "Those half-orcs smelled, and I don't mean in the usual way that the brutes do. I mean they smelled like they had spent a week in a sewer." Kade nods and follows the rest of the group out of The Inn of the Unlucky Sailor.

[sblock=OOC] Moving along  but first everyone gets 10gp from searching the sage. Except for Baliere he is at -20gp for right now as I have givin him a small line of credit to get him back in the game. Still need to roll the HP he got back, but min will be one. On your sheet after the game you will need to list - service: cure light wounds, caster lvl 3, = 30gp.

Ok then everyone is on there way to the Prancing Prince and ACT 2  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

[sblock=Update status]
Anything you wish to do to bring HP up i.e. spell or channel. Please let me know you will have time before reaching the next part.


```
[U]Character            AC  HP  In hand/Condition[/U]
Ingio                16   9  cestus/none
Baliere              17   [COLOR=orange]4[/COLOR]  m.star/none
Kronk                16  10  g.axe/none
Kade                 17  [COLOR=orange]11[/COLOR]  g.sword/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere wakes with a grown, rubbing the back of his head, then blushes as he sees that one of the souls he was meant to rescue has proven the one to save him.

"Not the best showing my first time out, now is it?" the cleric says. He shoves himself to his feat, wincing. "Still not at top form, and looks like you took a nasty scratch, Kade. Let's see if I can't be at least a little useful now, eh?"

The cleric closes his eyes and places two fingers on the wooden butterfly hanging from his neck. He whispers something, then his cloak and hair billow as if from a sudden wind. Just as suddenly, a swarm of glowing swallowtail butterflies burst forth from the cleric, swirling outward across the room. Most seem to evaporate into nothing as they fly away from Baliere, but several each land on both Kade and the cleric of Desna, clustered near their respective wounds. Their wings beat slowly for a moment and the wounds knit in response. Then the remainder of the butterflies take to the air again, dissipating as quickly as they appeared.

Baliere smiles wide as he finishes, straightening his tunic as he says. "Excellent well. I think I'm ready to visit a Prancing Prince."


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 22, 2010)

*"Sure enough,"* Kronk adds, *"But let's have a look if there is anything worth taking - to make up for the costs."*

[sblock]loot the place, to pay for the cure spell...[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry PeteZero these PFS modukles are pretty straight forward and each PC only recieves 10gp for this encounter. So even if you took twenty to search the place high and low that would be the treasure. I'm guessing it's to help with the time limit for RL play and keeps characters about the same world over in treasure gained no matter what module you play. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC]I'm guessing it's to help with the time limit for RL play and keeps characters about the same world over in treasure gained no matter what module you play. [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]That's it in a nutshell . . . and mostly the latter. PFS characters have to be able to 'drop in' to any organized play event, so the rules are tight about what treasure is earned, etc. On the other hand, every character gets access to every item rewarded in the module.

Also, it's not totally useless to search, as there may be clues or storyline items to be found that have nothing to do with treasure. _And_ it's not a given that every item to be rewarded will be just handed out . . . some of them have to be found or wrested from the corpse of the foe.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Also, it's not totally useless to search, as there may be clues or storyline items to be found that have nothing to do with treasure. _And_ it's not a given that every item to be rewarded will be just handed out . . . some of them have to be found or wrested from the corpse of the foe.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC] True but this being pbp I will probably do a lot less asking "What do you do next?" and post up you giving the place(and foes) the once over and then heading out. Now was this another game besides a PFSS I would probably be more inclined to wait, but i have the feeling that if we take 8-10 months to play this, the rules guys might question allowing this format. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 22, 2010)

[sblock]Main reason for searching was I recently played a PFS PbP where we missed the loot, so if you say, not such searching needed, to keep the game moving faster, I am fine with it[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Well sorry to hear that but the module says if the PC's defeat the sage and his rats reward them 10gp. So that's what I did wonder what loot he was talking about. I mean if you were all like 7th lvl the module adds rogues to the encounter that have +1 swords and masterwork armor but  that should be standard that you search the bodies. I will assume you search the rooms after any lull and if time isn't a factor I'm sure you all will be quiet through.  [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC2] Need a *GO* - *NO GO* for advancing to ACT-2 from everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 23, 2010)

*Go  =)*


----------



## renau1g (Oct 24, 2010)

Kade sheathes his weapon, after wiping off the rat blood that had accumulated on it. Before leaving, the warrior leans in close to the auctioneer, whispering "Creighton Nish, was he with those who were taken on the ship?" 

[sblock=ooc]
*GO!* [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]GO (Since the madman perished . . .)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Kade sheathes his weapon, after wiping off the rat blood that had accumulated on it. Before leaving, the warrior leans in close to the auctioneer, whispering "Creighton Nish, was he with those who were taken on the ship?"




Baliere turns his attention to the auctioneer at the mention of the name, though he says nothing else.









*OOC:*


Go


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Kade wears a grim experssion as the group heads to the far ends of the docks and the Prancing Prince. The auctionner didn't know anyone named Nish, but there were others taken and he could have been with them.

The sun is starting to set and streaks of red and orange are starting to lace the clouds as you approach the Prancing Prince.



> _A tri-masted galleon, the __Prancing Prince __appears to be in __good condition and floats lazily against its mooring along __a wide, crate- and barrel-filled dock. No one appears to be __aboard her, however, and the standard watch typically found __at the gangplank of a docked ship is nowhere to be seen. Atop __her bowsprit is a gaudily painted wooden man that appears to __be the exact likeness of the Grand Prince of Taldor, Stavian III, hands on his hips, a huge smile across his face, and his legs __bent as though he were dancing a jig. _​






[sblock=OOC] It is easy to get aboard as the gang plank is down as if awaiting visitors. [/sblock]​


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

"Now this doesn't seem ominous at all," Baliere whispers, voice dripping with sarcasm. He readies his crossbow before the group hops aboardship.


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 27, 2010)

Kronk nods and grins, taking out his battle axe. *"I probably need it,*" he whispers, making sure he can readily throw a bomb if necessary as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2010)

Ingio draws a dagger as he approaches with the others. He also checks the bomb components in his bandoleer. He holds his silence, though he grins with excitement at the words of his fellow Pathfinders.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

> _The deck was recently scrubbed clean and _






> _still shows remnants of soap bubbles and puddles of water. __It is otherwise deserted and completely dark. _






> > [sblock=OOC] That's all it gives me and I don't know if I'm allowed to add more. But for the sake of moving along there is a door to the stern and one in the bow. Two trap doors lead to the deck below. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

"Covering tracks?" he whispers to the others. "Looks like we'll need to go below to see anything more. I'm no good at picking locks or spotting traps, I'm afraid."


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 31, 2010)

Kronk shrugs, "I will go ahead, no risk, no fun," and moves carefully (move silently) across the gang plank onto the deck.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

The ship is quiet as the group files onto the deck of the Prancing Prince. Except for the creaking of the rigging the ship is silent. 

[sblock=OOC] Ok just need to know which door

A) Bow
B) Stern
C) deck door bow
D) deck door stern

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 2, 2010)

Kronk first carefully approaches the stern, but making sure, that the othes follow him.


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere nods and follows Kronk's lead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2010)

Ingio likewise moves onto the ship, content to hold a middle position in the rank and file and support his peers.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 3, 2010)

Kade starts to suggest they'd cover more ground if they split up, but then quickly decides against it and follows the others, his bow drawn and covers their rear


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

Moving to the stern Kronk sees nothing out of the ordinary so he opens the door.​



> _These finely appointed quarters contain a desk, a chair, a bed, and some chests, all of which have been screwed to the deck. A single lit lamp rests on the deck and illuminates the room completely._





The room appears as empty as the chests.

_
​​​​


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 4, 2010)

Not seeing anything Kronk moves to the bow and slowy opens the door.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2010)

Baliere continues to follow Kronk as they scout for anyone belowdecks.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2010)

Advancing to the bow and opening the door set there the group discovers a supply room. There are crates and barrels stacked all about and hardly room to squeeze though this room.

[sblock=Perception DC12]These supplies look to have been placed here just recently as they have export stamps from just yesterday on them. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 5, 2010)

Kronk has a look and raises an eyebrow, "so, new stuff came in, there is definetely something going on here." He then takes a closer look, what has been placed here. Noticing nothing special he will move on to the door door at the bow, and carefully try to open it.

[sblock]Looks like searching around, so will keep moving a long and just assume, we take anything of loot we find, to keep things moving - unless something happens [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2010)

*OOC:*


Still here, but seeing no reason to object to Kronk picking which doors he wants to open, so just assume Baliere follows along.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2010)

Finding nothing up on deck the group heads to a set of stairs and descends to the area below.



> _Six large ballistae are housed here, __screwed to the deck and mounted on rails so they can be __pushed through the swinging doors on the side of the __hull and fired at nearby ships. There is no ammunition present for these weapons, however, and the deck is empty. The southwest corner of the room contains an open __trap door. _





Another set of stairs leads down in the northwest corner and two doors are in the bow and stern. The ceiling is a little over seven feet above the groups heads.​ 
OOC: Stealth Checks Please​


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 9, 2010)

Kronk tries to move quietly to the trap door, but must have stepped on a loose plank, which creaks horribly. He stops for a momoent, then continues to move on and looks down into the the darkness through the open trapdoor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 9, 2010)

Ingio slips quietly along in the center of the group, giving a start at the intrusively loud creak of the decking. "Shhhh!"


----------



## renau1g (Nov 9, 2010)

Kade grimaces as his companion can be heard quite easily...

[sblock=ooc]
stealth (1d20+3=14)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2010)

Baliere raises an eyebrow and actually grins slightly that his far bulkier and generally louder armor isn't making the noise Kronk has.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2010)

Putting his head down the hole in the floor Kronk sees the lower cargo hold with crates and barrels about. In the center of the hold is a group of shackled people (*X*) huddled together and sitting on the floor.

At the other end of the hold near the stairs is two half-orcs dressed like sailors and apparently unarmed.

[sblock=OOC] Ok will go in init order incase things get out of hand. So post an init and what you wish to do. 

MAP KEY:
*---> *is stairs leading back up to L1
*--->* is stairs down to L3
*X* is captives (So no throwing bombs at them Mowgli )
*1* & *2* are the half orcs [/sblock]

[sblock=EDIT] Preception 22 - got you all LOL [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 10, 2010)

Kronk will move forward next to the stairs leading downstairs (to the right, so he can easiliy go down, and attack anyone coming up) and get his battle axe out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2010)

Ingio stands at the top of the stairs, dagger in hand, and checks his bandolier of bomb ingredients, loosening a small vial in its loop.

[sblock=Action]Ready Action: Bomb at the first opponent showing at the bottom of the stairs.

To Hit, Damage (1d20+4=21, 1d6+3=4)
(Splash damage if anyone else is adjacent to the main target equals 4, DC14 Reflex save for half.)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere sets himself to try to have a decent early shot at anyone coming up the stairs, holding.

((initiative roll to follow))


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Hmm.. Mexican stand-off huh? Well I will give renau1g a 24 hour bump before I advance the thread to see if he wants to kick this hornets nest or not.  [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 14, 2010)

Kade nocks an arrow, nodding to the others.

[sblock=ooc]
Ready attack if someone comes up stairs (with shortbow)
init; vs ac; dmg (1d20+4=16, 1d20+3=14, 1d6=3) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2010)

[sblock=Hornet's nest] I guess there will be no kicking of it then,  [/sblock]

For several seconds (like 5 rounds) no one moves and nobody makes a sound until finally. 

"Luscilia is that you finally? This isn't funny you know." comes a deep, gruff voice from down below.

[sblock=OOC] So you wish to wait till Luscilia gets here? I could fast forward to that  LOL would be interesting indeed. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2010)

Ingio, getting more and more nervous with each passing moment, decides to break the stalemate. He pops down the stairs, grabbing a bomb as he goes. At the bottom, he steps out from the stairwell and tosses the bomb across the room. The bomb falls short and to the right, splashing against the wall and deck.

[sblock=OOC]Should hit in the square just to the SE of #2; technically it would fall 2 squares short and to the right, but the ship hull is in the way. If it does land adjacent to #2 he'll take 4 points of splash damage (Reflex Save DC 13 for half).[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 16, 2010)

Kronk moves down in a rush, attacking the first enemy/watch he encounters (looks like#2)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

Ingio and Kronk hop down the short staircase quickly catching the two half-orcs off guard. They both swing their fists at the duo but miss, possibly due to the cramped area.

Ingio's bomb damages the wall of the ships hull and water starts to slowly leak in through the now broken seems and smal hole.

The half-orc facing Kronk falls from the powerful swing of his axe.

[sblock=Combat]

```
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Ingio                16   9  none/none
Kronk                16  10  axe/none
Orc1                 13   9  none/none
Orc2                 13  [COLOR=red]-4[/COLOR]  none/dying
Kade                 17  13  bow/none
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

OOC: Baliere and Kade are up.
_


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

"Now that won't do," Baliere says as the hull cracks. With Kronk conveniently dropping the orc who would stand in his way, the cleric of Desna rushes to the breach. As he touches it, the flow of water is noticably stemmed.









*OOC:*


casting Mending on the breach. Not sure how big it is, so I don't know if a single casting will cover it or if he'll have to cast again, but considering the cramped quarters and how he fared in the last melee, he's probably best making sure the group doesn't drown.  

btw, Baliere's actually carrying his crossbow at the moment, not his morningstar. He swapped them out before he boarded the ship


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Ok but that was weeks ago I will change it LOL, and one Mending is enough it wasn't a big hole.  [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 19, 2010)

Kade hears the battle below, but keeps his eyes open for any surprise attack.

[sblock=ooc]
total defense, look out for trouble [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Top of Round 2 then, Ingio and Kronk your up to bat. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 20, 2010)

Kronk steps forward and swings at the half-orc.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 20, 2010)

Ingio ducks to the side and slams his cestus painfully into the inside of the half-orc's knee.

[sblock=Actions]5' Step East
Attack Half-Orc 01: To Hit (1d20+1=13), Damage (1d3=2)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2010)

Even though the gnome manages to get a small cut into the half-orc's knee he ignores the gnome. The large axe wielding Kronk gets the brunt of the monk's attacks taking an elbow to the gut followed by a open palmed slam to the chin. 

Although powerful the blows are not enough to bring the Alchemist to his knees but he does start to hear a ringing in his ears.

After Baliere finishes casting his spell he turns and notices the first half-orc isn't out of the fight just yet. It takes a swipe at the cleric before finally falling unconsious from it's wounds.

[sblock=OOC] I forgot the orc ferocity rule. But all good Baliere is up and then Kronk and Ingio again, I think Kade is still on watch. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 21, 2010)

"You guys ok down there?" Kade calls out, "Let me know if you need a hand" he adds. 

[sblock=ooc]
Yeah he's still on watch, he figures that the other Pathfinders can look after themselves for now and is more worried about them getting caught from behind. If someone needs help, he can rush down. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] So ready action to run down the steps should someone call for help. And keep watch till then? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2010)

_What am I doing? I'm a lover, not a fighter!_

In spite of his misgivings, and hoping that his paltry attacks won't draw the attention of his opponent too fully, the valiant Gnome follows up his attack on the Orc's knee with a downward blow that strikes solidly into the thing's foot.

[sblock=Actions]Attack Orc 01 again.
To Hit (1d20+1=18)
Damage (1d3=1)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 21, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] So ready action to run down the steps should someone call for help. And keep watch till then? [/sblock]




ooc - sounds good


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 21, 2010)

Kronk takes a deep breath as the attacks hit, then swings again and takes a 5ft step backwards, breathing heavily he knows that he cannot take much more.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

"You little runt!" the half-orc wails as Ingio plants his blade in it's foot. 

The other leg comes up and connects across the gnomes head, sending him reeling from the blow. Seeing stars is only the beginning as the gnome's vision becomes blurry and his head feels like it was caught between two rolling boulders. 

Baliere wonders if now is a good time to call Kade down to help.

OOC: Baliere up to finish the round.

[sblock=Combat]

```
[COLOR=white]Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/COLOR]
[COLOR=white]Ingio                16   [COLOR=yellow]0[/COLOR]  cetus/[COLOR=yellow]staggered[/COLOR]
Kronk                16   [COLOR=yellow]1[/COLOR]  axe/none
Orc1                 13   [COLOR=orange]6[/COLOR]  none/none
Orc2                 13  [COLOR=red]-5[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
Kade                 17  13  bow/none
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none[/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

"Kade a little help! If you will!" Baliere shouts up the stairway and hefting his crossbow and waiting for a shot against this brute. 

[sblock=OOC] Think jkason is having RL time issues so I will NPC for him just to finish this up before the holiday weekend. Kade can rush down but not attack giving the half-orc monk a different target than the wounded players. Perhaps Kronk will take him out. [/sblock]

OCC: Ingio and Kronk are up.


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 23, 2010)

Kronk sighs deeply, focusing on his attack as he steps forward and swings again.

ooc: just going ahead, assuming Kade comes down though, if he can use the move action to drink a potion, he will use his cure light wounds.


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*



HolyMan said:


> "Kade a little help! If you will!" Baliere shouts up the stairway and hefting his crossbow and waiting for a shot against this brute.




Realizing he hasn't the skill to miss his colleagues with his crossbow, Baliere does recognize he has another means of lending a hand. He touches his holy symbol again, and once again a swarm of glowing butterflies bursts forth from his form. They swarm the room, noticably avoiding both of the half-orcs, a heavy concentration landing on both Ingio and Kronk before the swarm dissapates.









*OOC:*


Probably very slow over the holiday, but mostly my normal weekend disappearance was to blame here, and just finally catching up. 

Okay, so Hooray Selective Channeling! Since speaking is a free action, I figured it'd be okay to still use a channel this round. Choosing the half-orcs as the two creatures to exclude. Will roll after posting.







[sblock=Resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 2/5[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

OOC: NP jkason I would have done something similar had I a character sheet. Probably the only thing I hate about this so far. Combat is over btw.


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 24, 2010)

Kronk will first drink his potion of cure light wound, and then goes around the captives freeing them and introducing himself, trying to find out their names. During releasing them he goes,* "my name is Kronk, whom I have got the honour to release from their chains today?"*


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2010)

Hearing the call, Kade rushes down the stairs, his arrow nocked and he looks around for any threats. Only the fallen enemies greet him. "You all seem to have it well in hand" the man says with a shrug.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 24, 2010)

Ingio looks around in his daze as it slowly dawns on him that the enemy has been eliminated. Carefully, he takes a small vial from his bandolier and shakes it gently. As the liquid in the vial begins to glow he downs it in one swallow. His face puckers as the foul taste assaults his tongue.

"Gah! I wish I could make that stuff taste better. But then I suppose I'd want to be drinking it all the frakkin' time, and where would that leave me?!"

[sblock=Actions]Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=9)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 26, 2010)

As Kronk frees the almost half dozen captives he listens intently as they thank him and give him their name till finally...

"Orfeo... Orfeo Boabeyli, nephew to Governor Boabeyli." a lean well dressed (if slightly dirty) young human says to the half-orc.

OOC: Perception checks from everyone but Kronk


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 26, 2010)

*"Nice to meet you,"* Kronk repiles, as he frees him. *"Can you come with me upstairs," *he whispers into his ears, *"I have been looking for you and an urgent message, which is not intended for other ears."*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2010)

Perception (1d20+6=12)


----------



## jkason (Nov 26, 2010)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

((placeholder for Perception Roll))


----------



## renau1g (Nov 27, 2010)

percept (1d20+5=9)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2010)

[sblock=jkason] You catch one of the captives tell Kronk his name is "Creighton Nish, relic dealer." [/sblock]

[sblock=Mowgli] You catch one of the captives tell Kronk his name is "Creighton Nish, relic dealer." [/sblock]

[sblock=renau1g] Sorry to low but want you to have your own sblock  [/sblock]

[sblock=PeteZero] The gent smiles at you and then nods once to let you know he is ready to follow.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 28, 2010)

*"C'mon then," *Kronk says, leading him upstairs and to the reeling.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry but will have to put this on hold guys. I really wish I knew a way to continue but without my computer where the pdf is I have no way to run this (and alot of my other games). Most of you know why but this is the only game I play in with PeteZero and strangely we have no OOC for this game - odd. Will be back asap to finish this.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Maybe we need an ooc thread then? Hope to see you back soon[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 24, 2010)

Orfeo follows Kronk up the two flights of steps and then out side onto the deck of the Prancing Prince. The others following lead the former captives and herd them out onto the deck.

Kronk leads Orfeo away from the group towards the bow of the ship, that juts out from dock. Orfeo looks eager to hear what the Half-Orc has to say and leans in close so as not to let anyone else overhear.

[sblock=OOC] Forgot this game has no OOC thread or I would have told PeteZero I was back a few days ago. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 24, 2010)

Looking that Orfeo really is close to the reeling and could be tossed easily into the water, Kronk leans forward and whispers into his ear: "You should know that your uncle th governor did not appreciate the interruptions at that feast a fortnight ago!"
 
With this he crouches down quickly, grabs Orfeo's shanks, lifts him and tosses him over the reeling into the water.

[sblock]no problems, great to continue.
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all of you[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 26, 2010)

The governor's nephew barely has time to let out a yelp before he hits the cold waters of the harbor.

As Kronk turns back to address the others a shout comes up from the docks.

"What are you stupid orcs doing up there?" a female voice says with alot of anger. "We need those sla... ummm those sailors for our trip!"


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 26, 2010)

"Yeah, we'll get them," Kronk responds, and hoping being a half-orc himself, they won't note any difference.

ooc: where are the others currently, and any chance to move into an advantageous position?


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Good question. Kronk was in the lead, but what of the rest of you? 

Do you want your character to help lead the captives out or come up last (kind of like helping to herd them out). Once everyone posts up I'll know they are ready to re-start and will do a map based on their replies. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ack, finally emerging from a longer offline break than I expected. Since I don't imagine he'd take too kindly to the half-orc dumping a rescuee, it's probably best if Baliere was bringing up the rear. He's want to help anyone who was having trouble climbing the stairs, anyway, so seems logical.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 4, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
I'd be covering the rear as always  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2011)

Ingio will head up the stairs, but will stop about halfway up and keep an ear on what's happening.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 5, 2011)

Kronk steps as far away as the lean ship will allow. He hears the woman coming up the gangplank and someone else coming up behind her.

As she reaches the top and steps onto the deck she looks startled. "Wait you aren't one of my orcs..." she starts to say but Kronk reacts quickly...

[sblock=OOC] Surprise round Kronk and Ingio only. But everyone roll init for round one.

Baliere and Kade are 15' from the deck at the top of the steps but with all the captives in the way they treat each square as difficult terrian. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2011)

At the first sign the newcomers recognize Kronk as a threat, Ingio pops the top on a vial and drinks it down. There's no visible effect other than his breathing easing a little.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Shield, making Ingio's AC 20.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

[sblock=Resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 2/5
Agile feet rounds used / aval: 0/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 6, 2011)

Kronk readies his axe, then steps forward and attacks the woman, hoping to have the advantagae of a surprise attack.

[sblock]Just went ahead with rolling, just put his attack whenever it fits[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]@renau1g could you roll me an init in your post above please.

Ok below is an old combat that hasn't been up dated because I do not know anyones max HP that is why the (+##hp) is listed Please let me know not only your current hp but you max hp also plz.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order except for Kade which is why he was left out.

```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Zombie               14  12  none/[COLOR=DarkOrange][I]delaying[/I][/COLOR]
Kronk                16   1  axe/none (+10hp)
Ingio                16   9  none/none(+12hp,max hp = 9)
Kade                 17  13  bow/none (+3hp)
Luscilia             18  [COLOR=Yellow]18[/COLOR]  none/none
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (+3hp)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

*End of Surprise Round*

Kronk rushes forward axe coming down hard on the woman before she can react. The zombie behind her stinks and twitches like it wanted to move, but it stays on the gangplank waiting to get into the fight.

OOC: Kronk up again, even if Kade beats your init he will not be able to do much but move.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 7, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
init (1d20+4=10)[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 7, 2011)

Being in front, Kronk swings again, trying to bring the woman down, or not yet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2011)

[sblock=HM]I have Ingio at AC 20 (w/ Shield cast) and 9/9 HP.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2011)

Ingio moves quickly to the top of the stairs and to the attack, but his punch with the cestus falls short of the mark.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move to the square just SE of L, attack with Cestus.
Cestus (1d20+1=7)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 8, 2011)

The group of rescuees stop on the steps in front of Kade and Baliere.

"Somethings going on. The big guy and gnome are fighting some woman." a man calls down to the two pathfinders.

OOC: Kade is up.


----------



## jkason (Jan 11, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> The group of rescuees stop on the steps in front of Kade and Baliere.
> 
> "Somethings going on. The big guy and gnome are fighting some woman." a man calls down to the two pathfinders.
> 
> OOC: Kade is up.












*OOC:*


Baliere's max HP is 9







The cleric frowns at the news, and speeds up the stairs, maneuvering through the crowd with an unnatural ease. In fact, once or twice it almost seems he walks through people as if they were made of air, but surely that's a trick of the poor light...

Once above, he takes aim at the undead behind the woman and fires...









*OOC:*


Baliere's Agile Feet (Su) domain ability lets him ignore difficult terrain for a few rounds per day. Might as well use it here with the crowd. 
 If he can, he'll get to the square just below and to the left of Ingio. 

I think, then, he can get up the stairs and fire on his turn. Will add a roll after posting.








[sblock=Resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 2/5
Agile feet rounds used / aval: 1/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 11, 2011)

Kade moves past the prisoners and up to the top of the stairs, he fires off a shot from his shortbow, but the missile flies well wide and over the side of the ship.

[sblock=ooc]
Move to top of stairs, Shoot L with arrow -     shortbow @ L (1d20+3=9, 1d6=5) miss [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

The woman steps away from the savage half-orc clutching at her bleeding side. *"Groteus take you!"* she yells and a wave of black energy erupts from her other out stretched hand to engulf Ingio and Kronk.

The zombie quickly moves off the gangplank and starts to flail at Kronk with his meaty fist. Kronk is hit in several places and is soon seeing stars before another form of blackness takes hold of...

Kade and Baliere both quickly reach the deck. They see the remains of the black energy as it dissipates and let there arrows fly even though they can hardy make out who is whom. The bolt and arrow shot over the side behind their intended target.

[sblock=OOC] Man unbelievable max damage from the zombie. Still need Will saves from both Kronk and Ingio (DC12). A save equals 3 pts damage and failure equals 7 pts. If Kronk makes the save he should get to act once more before dropping unconscious.  [/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order

```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Kronk                16   10 axe/none (max hp = 10)
Ingio                16   9  none/none(max hp = 9)
Kade                 17  13  bow/none (max hp = 13)
Luscilia             18  [COLOR=Yellow]18[/COLOR]  none/none
Zombie               14  12  non[I]e/none[/I]
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 12, 2011)

Kronk takes one more action, then drops to the floor, nearly dead.

[sblock]He cannot drink quickly a potion, or?
If yes, rolled a  3 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2836876/
Assuming not, he will swing, to keep tings moving I rolled the dice here:
To hit: 8, so  a miss http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2836874/
Oh, and if he does not get healed, he is dead....
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Ok you made your save so you go from 10hp to -13hp. What is your CON btw? You get to act as if disabled so you get to take one action. But you can't retrieve a potion and drink it, sorry. So that would be a miss with the attack, darn it. I think the cleric can get to you (the good one) this round as they are seeing you fall and all. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock]CON is 14, so he needs to get me.....[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2011)

*Ingio (AC: 20, HP: 6/9)*

Ingio feels his will to fight being sapped as the black energy washes over him, but then is new friend falls to the ground and he's filled with a steadying rage. Knowing there's little he can do for Kronk other than try to keep the fiends off his back while others better suited to healing step up, he jabs his cestus toward the zombie's stomach. The zombie takes the weak punch without even feeling it.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Will Save (1d20=15)
Attack Zombie:To Hit (1d20+1=4) (a miss, I guess?)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*



HolyMan said:


> The woman steps away from the savage half-orc clutching at her bleeding side. *"Groteus take you!"* she yells and a wave of black energy erupts from her other out stretched hand to engulf Ingio and Kronk.




"Groteus? Is that the vileness your lot worship?" Baliere calls out. "Well, I suspect Desna has more use for my comrade." 

As they've witnessed before, an unseen gust of wind seems to push out from Baliere, carrying with it a thick swarm of glowing swallowtails who land upon his injured colleagues while steadfastly avoiding the enemy combatants.









*OOC:*


I think Channel Energy (with the Selective Channel feat) may be my new favorite Pathfinder toy.  Obviously choosing to exclude the enemy cleric. Since I can only effect living or undead, but not both simultaneously, the zombie's moot. Will roll in a sec, healing to apply to all allies above deck (since they're all in the radius)






[sblock=Resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 3/5
Agile feet rounds used / aval: 1/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1[/sblock]

EDIT: Bah, horrible roll, but at least Kronk is stable now.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 14, 2011)

OOC: Kade is up. Kronk is down (but alive). Then the bad guys are up, followed by Baliere to finish this round.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 16, 2011)

Kade continues to try and provide ranged support, to little effect.

[sblock=ooc]
more arrows at L (1d20+3=12, 1d6=6) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 17, 2011)

*"Desna be damned!"* the female priestess yells. "I will you show you Groteus's power." With that she starts to mumble a prayer under her breath. Baliere sees the divine glow of the spell she is casting form around her hand as it clutches at her wound. To far away to stop her Baliere watches as when she removes the hand her wound is completely gone, healed by her evil patron.

The zombie turns towards Ingio and slams the gnome across the face with a vicious backhand.


[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order

```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Kronk                16  [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR] axe/[I][COLOR=Red]stable[/COLOR][/I] (max hp = 10)
Ingio                16   [COLOR=Orange]2[/COLOR]  cetus/none(max hp = 9)
Kade                 17  13  bow/none (max hp = 13)
Luscilia             18  [COLOR=White]28[/COLOR]  none/none
Zombie               14  12  non[I]e/none[/I]
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 17, 2011)

OOC: Updated and the map is the same as the above no one moved.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2011)

Ingio moves quickly away from the fray, grasping desperately at a little vial on his bandolier as he moves. Popping the top, he quaffs the contents in a single swallow. The little Gnome perks up visibly as the Mutagen takes effect.

[sblock=Actions]Move 20' south, drink Mutagen (+4 CON - so HP go up to 4, +2 Natural AC, -2 CHA)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 18, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

As Ingio clears away, Baliere tries to make a shot on the female cleric. Once the bolt has fired, he drops the crossbow rather than reloading it, choosing instead to draw his morningstar. "Every god heals his flock," the cleric says. "Desna gives man hope, instead of the despair a god like yours spews forth."









*OOC:*


Since Ingio moved, I don't think the others are still engaged in melee? If that's the case, Baliere will attack with his crossbow (standard action), then drop it (free action) and draw his morningstar (move action).


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Technically you would have went before Ingio as last in the round, but this is pbp so we roll with it. 

You could have delayed and waited for him to leave the melee then resolved your posted actions so we will play it that way. 

Mowgli if Ingio moves that far the zombie would get an AoO do we wish to change that to a 5' step? 

Sorry this might take a while PeteZero.  But your alive 

Kade is up no one is melee than the baddies get to go, What shoul di have the priestess do this time? [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock]as long as Kronk stays alive.....hoping for the best, fearing the worst as it looks like[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=HM]5' Step is fine - it's been a while since I posted so I can't really remember what I was thinking.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 19, 2011)

Kade stays in position, pelting the female with another arrow, this one more accurate and gives the woman a flesh wound. 

[sblock=ooc]
more arrows at L (1d20+3=19, 1d6=2) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

"Zombie, stop those archers!" Luscillia cries out. The grotesque undead turns to look at the priestess. (perplexed if it had facial expressions, edit; if it had a whole face) _*sigh*_ "Get them!" she yells pointing at Kade and Baliere. "I'll deal with the little one." she says an evil grin coming to her face as she points a finger at Ingio.

The zombie shambles past Ingio totally ignoring the free swing it gives the gnome. (you may take an AoO Mowgli) When he turns his focus back to the priestess she unleashes her "scary" magic at the alchemist. (Will save DC 13)

The zombie is faster than any Kade had ever heard about it reaches the man in short order _and_ attacks. (big miss)

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order

```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Kronk                16  [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR] axe/[I][COLOR=Red]stable[/COLOR][/I] (max hp = 10)
Ingio                [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Orange]4[/COLOR]  cetus/none(max hp = 9or11)
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
Kade                 17  13  bow/none (max hp = 13)
Luscilia             18  [COLOR=Yellow]26[/COLOR]  none/none
Zombie               14  12  non[I]e/none[/I]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

Ingio takes a backhanded swipe at the Zombie as it passes, but it's too fast for the little Gnome. The fine orange hairs on the back of his neck stand up, and he steels his will against the priestess' spell. He grins wolfishly at her as he realizes he's successfully resisted the worst of her casting, and holds up a hand suddenly filled with fiercely glowing orange flames.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Will Save (1d20=15)
Cast _Produce Flame_.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric of Desna*









*OOC:*


BTW, Baliere dropped his crossbow and swapped to his morningstar during his last action.







Baliere shifts to the side, trying to flank the swift undead with his companion. Between the move and his lack of sure-footing on the ship's deck, however, his morninstar swing goes wide.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 20, 2011)

As Baliere distracts the undead, Kade draws his greatsword and lops the creature's head off. 

"She's next" he hisses.

[sblock=ooc]
Drop bow, draw weapon and attack. 
power attack the undead (1d20+4=22, 2d6+9=13).
If I have a move left, move as close as I can to the priestess.
 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

"What do you think you are going to do with that little man. I will.." Luscilia starts to say but her confident glower turns to a look of shock as she watches the head of her zombie fly into the air. "No. No!* NO! **Groetus take your eyes*!" She bellows at Kade as the undead body falls to the deck. The warrior feels a strange tingle as a darkness forms at the corners of his vision and starts to grow. 

OOC: Need a Fort save from Kade DC 14.

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order

```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Kronk                16  [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR] axe/[I][COLOR=Red]stable[/COLOR][/I] (max hp = 10)
Ingio                [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Orange]4[/COLOR]  cetus&flame/P.flame (10 rounds)(max hp = 9or11)
Baliere              17   9  m.star/none (max hp = 9)
Kade                 17  13  bow/none (max hp = 13)
Luscilia             18  [COLOR=Yellow]26[/COLOR]  none/none
Zombie               14  [COLOR=Red]-1 [/COLOR] none/[COLOR=Red][I]dead
[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

*TOP of the Round.*


----------



## renau1g (Jan 21, 2011)

"Your spells are useless" Kade shouts 

[sblock=ooc]
fort (1d20+4=22)

We're going in initiative right? So I should hold off Kade's actions? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Yes we are but if you have time you can edit in your actions and let me know they are subject to change . This being pbp it is understandable.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2011)

"I'll show you what I'm gonna do!" Ingio hurls the fist full of flame at the evil priestess, but his wolfish grin turns to a look of dismay as the fire flies uselessly over the side of the ship and sizzles into the bay.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+3=9)

DAMN IT![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 21, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric of Desna*

"I think Groteus should just take you back!" Baliere calls out, barreling toward the priestess, morningstar held high. The slight rock of the boat on the water, however, continues to prove too much for the poor cleric's balance.









*OOC:*


Charging the cleric, though it clearly did no good. Ah, well, Baliere's a dreamer, not a fighter, I guess.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 24, 2011)

OOC: Kade is up.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 24, 2011)

Kade's wild blow fails to land this time, the female a more agile target than the now dead...or re-dead... zombie.


[sblock=ooc]
power attack the cleric (1d20+4=16, 2d6+9=15) misses. 

 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

"I have one more spells and powers than any of you fools!" Luscilia says as she starts to cast yet again unworried by the presents of the to warriors and their weapons.

OOC: Kade and Baliere both get AoO to stop the spell. 

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order

```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Kronk                16  [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR] axe/[I][COLOR=Red]stable[/COLOR][/I] (max hp = 10)
Ingio                [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Orange]4[/COLOR]  cetus&flame/P.flame (10 rounds)(max hp = 9or11)
Baliere              17   9  m.star/none (max hp = 9)
Kade                 17  13  bow/none (max hp = 13)
Luscilia             18  [COLOR=Yellow]26[/COLOR]  none/none
Zombie               14  [COLOR=Red]-1 [/COLOR] none/[COLOR=Red][I]dead
[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere swings again, but ... 

"Would you stay still you miserable deathmonger!"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=Maybe this was to small]







HolyMan said:


> OOC: Kade and Baliere both get AoO to stop the spell.
> 
> [sblock=So I will fix it]
> 
> OOC: Kade and Baliere both get AoO to stop the spell. [/sblock][/sblock]




...


----------



## renau1g (Jan 29, 2011)

"You fancy magicks can't defeat cold steel!" Kade retorts









*OOC:*


mba (1d20+5=19, 2d6+6=15)


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

OOC: Hmm... change it from a DC of 17 to a DC of 26 well that didn't work. Which she can't make. LOL


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

The mad priestesses spell fizzles on her fingertips as Kade's sword cuts deep. "You.._*ugh*_ will..._*gasp*_ not..._*groan*_ defeat..._*sigh*_ *ME!*"

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order

```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Kronk                16  [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR] axe/[I][COLOR=Red]stable[/COLOR][/I] (max hp = 10)
Ingio                [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Orange]4[/COLOR]  cetus/(max hp = 9or11)
Baliere              17   9  m.star/none (max hp = 9)
Kade                 17  13  bow/none (max hp = 13)
Luscilia             18  [COLOR=Yellow]11[/COLOR]  none/none
Zombie               14  [COLOR=Red]-1 [/COLOR] none/[COLOR=Red][I]dead
[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

*OOC: TOP OF THE ROUND*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2011)

Ingio sees the other two have the battle well in hand and contents himself with watching from his safe distance. _I'm in easy range if things go badly for them . . ._


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2011)

"Excellent, Kade!" Baliere cheers. His own combat skills continue to be sorely lacking, but the cleric swings valiantly, hoping to distract the enemy enough to give Kade another solid opening.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 2, 2011)

The distraction provided by Baliere is enough as Kade's greatsword slashes a long vertical wound on the cleric. 

[sblock=ooc]
normal attack (1d20+5=21, 2d6+6=12) just enough [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 2, 2011)

The cleric falls to the huge weapon wield by Kade. And the group stands on deck the quiet after the battle almost discerning after the clash of steel and the screams of the mad cleric.

[sblock=OOC] Any ideas of what to do with Kronk? [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 2, 2011)

[sblock] Give him his elixier - if the DM allows it. To bring him closer to consciousness. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Ingio might know he has something like that. But would need to identify it (not to hard DC 5). I don't know. But that wouldn't get you back to walking. Will it?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 2, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Could Kade carry him?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sure I would allow hat I'm sure there would be a lot of shifting of gear and what not. But that isn't needed to know in the end you could carry him alone or with help from the freed captives. Make one of those slings out of a blanket? [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 2, 2011)

[sblock]no, not back to walking, but with a night rest, and maybe one cure spell he might be up and running, and could make himself some elixiers[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

As the cleric falls, Baliere sighs in relief. He kneels next to Kronk, and pats his unconscious companion gently. "Alright then. Now that no one's trying to cave our heads in, let's see if we can't get you up and about." He glances to Ingio, and waves him over. "Looks like you could use some more of Desna's aid, as well."

The cleric touches the holy symbol hanging from his neck, and a familiar swarm of glowing butterflies swirls out from beneath his cloak, landing on both Kronk and Ingio for a few moments before dissipating. As the wounds of both appear still severe, he calls the swarm once more.

"That seems to take care of you, Ingio, but poor Kronk's still in rather sorry shape. All right, friend, we'll get you on your feet yet..."

This time Baliere lays his hands on Kronk's form, and as he mutters a prayer, a warm glow spreads from the cleric's hands along his fallen comrade's form. Finally, Kronk's eyes flutter open. It's clear he's still battered, bruised, and weak, but he's finally awake again.









*OOC:*


I was only holding off more healing until we could take care of the imminent threat. Between two channels and no spells cast yet, I don't see why Baliere couldn't get him on his feet. Channeling positive energy, and just in case the evil cleric isn't quite dead yet, Baliere will exempt her from the healing with Selective Channel.







[sblock=resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 5/5
Agile feet rounds used / aval: 1/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1
Spells used: Shield of Faith (spontaneous heal)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2011)

Ingio throws a quick prayer of thanks Desna's way as well as he feels his wounds closing and his energy restored. "And thank you as well, friend," he says to Baliere. "OK, folks, what now? We need to question the captives we've liberated, and search the ship. I'd suggest also that we hide the bodies."

He looks at the bodies of the Zombie and the Cleric, then shifts his gaze to his small frame and back to the much larger corpses. "It would seem I'm ill suited to the hiding of these bodies. Perhaps some of you could weight them and roll them overboard. I'll go below and see to the prisoners; would someone like to accompany me?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

Updated Combat stats:

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Kronk                16  10  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Ingio                [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]11[/COLOR]  cetus/none(max hp = 9or11)
Baliere              17   9  m.star/none (max hp = 9)
Kade                 17  13  t.sword/none (max hp = 13)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 3, 2011)

Kronk opens his eyes, and tries to realize what has happened. He looks to Baliere, *"thank you for getting me back up. I really appreciate your help. That was a close call, a close encounter and a rub with death."* He sits there quietly for a moment, then looks into his pouch,* "there we go," *takes out his elixier and drinks it. *"Phew, good stuff. This is one is done very well. Now we can go on. I think it might be my task to get rid of the bodies. Maybe we can check, if someone is still alive so we can question them?"*


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

The evil priestess is dead but after a search of the body before hiding it along with the zombie you discover a few coins and small gems along with a note.

The small note appears to be a love letter with directions for a rendezvous tomorrow evening, at an old coppers warehouse. After the group has seen to the captives and Orfeo has climbed back up to the pier soaking wet the four pathfinders set out to follow this newest clue. 

They hardly get two steps when a group of three men wearing sailors outfits and carrying staves block their way.



> _A rough wind gusts in off the harbor, blasting the rope lines on the Prancing Prince into a whip-crack frenzy. Suddenly, a throaty male voice from down the gangplank says, “Well, what have we ’ere, boys? Come for some work, find some sport instead, eh?”_




[sblock=OOC] Sorry they were suppose to come during combat I think, but with one man down I delayed that. If you beat the init below please post up an action. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 3, 2011)

Seeing another combat emerging Kronk groans.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 3, 2011)

"We don't have time for this" Kade hisses, charging forward, his greatsword leading the way as he engages the speaker. 









*OOC:*



INIT (1d20+4=12)
charge with power attack (1d20+4+2=19, 2d6+9=16) Hits AC 19 for 16 damage


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric of Desna*

Baliere hisses as the new 'sailors' show up. "Nearly made it," he mutters. 









*OOC:*


will roll initiative after posting. Since we had time to dispose of the body, I'm assuming Baliere had time to reclaim his crossbow? How wide is the gangplank, by the way?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 4, 2011)

"Wha . . . huh?" Ingio looks around completely bumfuzzled as the others spring into action.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] It is only 5' wide but I am hand waving postions. There are only two sailors left and until someone engages them and doesn't kill them they are not in melee. So yes you may fire away. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere raises his reclaimed crossbow and lets off a shot, hoping he's finally gotten his sea legs enough to do some damage.

[sblock=resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 5/5
Agile feet rounds used / aval: 1/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1
Spells used: Shield of Faith (spontaneous heal) 
Crossbow bolts: 2/10[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

[sblock=Does this mean you rolled a low init?]







Mowgli said:


> "Wha . . . huh?" Ingio looks around completely bumfuzzled as the others spring into action.



[/sblock]

...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC/HM]Sorry, yes. I forgot to attach the roll from IC. It was a 4 - about to be attached to previous post.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

Baliere's crossbow goes off clipping one of the sailors as Kade rushes forward. The warriors sword takes one of the sailors down before he can get his quarterstaff up to block.

"You'll pay for that! get'em Sioris!" one man yells at the other as they jump into combat with the ranger. 

Kade deflects the blow of one and dodges out of the way of the other.


[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Baliere              17   9  m.star/none (max hp = 9)
Kade                 17  13  t.sword/none (max hp = 13) 
Sailor1              16  11  q.staff/none
Sailor2              16   [COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR]   q.staff/none
Kronk                16  10  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Ingio                [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]11[/COLOR]  cetus/none(max hp = 9or11)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

OOC: Kronk and Ingio are up. Followed by Baliere and Kade.


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 5, 2011)

[sblock] can Kronk get into a flanking position?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2011)

_Geez, we got a lot of brawlers here! I'll just hang back here where it's safe until I'm needed . . ._

[sblock=OOC]Ready Action to throw a Bomb if a foe breaks clear of the press and I can do it without burning a friend in the splash.

Ranged Touch Attack, Damage (1d20+4=5, 1d6+3=8), Miss Direction (1d8=5) (Overthrow Straight).[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] This fight should be over before the need for a map PeteZero. So no need for positioning. You can't flank them and in turn your characters can't be flanked.  [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 6, 2011)

So Kronk takes his axe and swings at one of the sailors.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

The sailors look to be in trouble as the pathfinders are in no mood to be bested in combat today.

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Baliere              17   9  m.star/none (max hp = 9)
Kade                 17  13  t.sword/none (max hp = 13) 
Sailor1              16   [COLOR=Yellow]4[/COLOR]  q.staff/none
Sailor2              16   [COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR]   q.staff/none
Kronk                16  10  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Ingio                [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]11[/COLOR]  cetus/[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]elixir[/I][/COLOR](max hp = 9or11)
```
[/sblock]

*TOP OF ROUND 2*


----------



## renau1g (Feb 7, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
baliere first? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Matters little but jkason should know that now both sailors are in melee. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere swears under his breath that he can't get a decent shot. He keeps his crossbow ready, but holds off for now for fear he'll hit one of his companions.









*OOC:*


Yeah, the way I've been rolling, a net -2 (+2 attack -4 firing into melee) on a to hit roll seems like a waste of an action. I'll have Baliere hold his action, then, ready to fire at one of the sailors if they break melee.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 7, 2011)

Kade swings more cautiously this time, having expected the foes to retreat. He steps back after the strike. 

[sblock=ooc]
MBA (1d20+5=12, 2d6+6=16) attack one of them. 5 ft step back to give Baliere an opening (I think?)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Correct Kronk is is melee with the other so Baliere can take his shot. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere, having taken careful aim as he waited, takes a well-aimed shot at Kade's foe when the warrior gives him the opening. The bolt strikes true, hitting the sailor's leg and nearly catching the femeral artery.

"I think Desna likes it much better when I'm not within weapons' reach," the cleric muses as his ranged attacks continue to outshine his rather dismal performance at melee range.









*OOC:*


Unless these guys have an absolutely abysmal AC, the crit wasn't confirmed, so I wrote the post assuming that. 







[sblock=resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 5/5
Agile feet rounds used / aval: 1/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1
Spells used: Shield of Faith (spontaneous heal)
Crossbow bolts: 3/10 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

"Ow! Dang coward on the boat!" the sailor says limping up to swing at Kade. He positions himself so now that same trick won't work. The sailor fighting Kronk though doesn't notice as he fights for his life against the half-orc.

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Baliere              17   9  m.star/none (max hp = 9)
Kade                 17  13  t.sword/none (max hp = 13) 
Sailor1              16   [COLOR=Yellow]4[/COLOR]  q.staff/none
Sailor2              16   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]   q.staff/none
Kronk                16  10  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Ingio                [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]11[/COLOR]  cetus/[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]elixir[/I][/COLOR](max hp = 9or11)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Kronk and Ingio are up. And if Kronk doesn't kill the sailor he is fighting (only 4 hp left). He could take a 5' step away and open up the sailor to be attacked by range weapons/bombs.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 9, 2011)

Swinging and missing the sailor Kronk steps 5 ft. backwards, *"c'mon, get him,"* he calls to the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2011)

Ingio decides to take advantage of the opening left by Kronk, and hurls a bomb at the sailor. Unfortunately, he rushes the throw and the bomb sails high and to the left, missing the narrow gangplank and splashing harmlessly into the bay. The strange substance sizzles and glows for a few seconds before burning itself out and sinking into the depths.

[sblock=HM]Ingio is at 9/9 HP, AC 16/13/14[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric of Desna*

"Wisdom is often mistaken for cowardice by the foolhardy," Baliere quips as the sailor curses him. As Kronk's opponent flinches from the splash of the mis-thrown bomb, the cleric finds another opening, sinking a crossbow bolt into his side.









*OOC:*


I believe Baliere's now switched positions with Kade in the initiative because of his held / readied action, but that still puts him ahead of the sailors, so I'm going to go ahead and post his action once I roll







[sblock=resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 5/5
Agile feet rounds used / aval: 1/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1
Spells used: Shield of Faith (spontaneous heal)
Crossbow bolts: 4/10 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

The sailors start to look a little bit on the scarred side and seem to be rethinking their rush to "have fun".

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Kade                 17  13  t.sword/none (max hp = 13)
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
Sailor1              16   [COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR]  q.staff/none
Sailor2              16   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  q.staff/none
Kronk                16  10  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Ingio                16   9  cetus/none(max hp = 9)
```
[/sblock]

*OOC: Kade is up. Then the sailors.
*


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] 24 hour bump even though I don't think it truly need renau1g usually catches up after the weekends this is just to put this on his list of to do's 

will update tonight regardless.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 14, 2011)

Kade continues to battle with the sailors, but a gust of wind leaves him off balance, fighting on the gangplank. 

"We can keep this up all day, or you can leave now. Your call" he says.

[sblock=ooc]
Attack sailor 2 1d20+5=8, 2d6+6=12 miss[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

"I'm leaving!" one of the sailors says turning to flee back up the dock. The other a little more callous takes Kade's words and use them as fuel for his swings they come faster and stronger, but the warrior has no trouble blocking them.

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Kade                 17  13  t.sword/none (max hp = 13)
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
Sailor1              16   [COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR]  q.staff/[I][COLOR=Orange]flees[/COLOR][/I]
Sailor2              16   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  q.staff/none
Kronk                16  10  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Ingio                16   9  cetus/none(max hp = 9)
```
[/sblock]
*
*[sblock=OOC] First Kronk may take an AoO at Sailor1 (if your character is that type of person ) and then can step up to flank Sailor2 with Kade. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 15, 2011)

Seeing the sailor trying to flee, Kronk decides to take a swing and knock him out (for subdual). As he misses, he steps forward, and as the other one does not want to give up, swings with his axe at the other sailor. His axe embeds itself into the side of the sailor, who looks with amazed eyes at the alchemist before kollapsing to the ground.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

*Combat Over*

With one sailor fleeing and another dying on the gangplank the group finally has time to catch their collective breaths.


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 16, 2011)

Kronk looks around, if anyone else is coming.* "What a bloodshed, and what did the sailors want?"* he asks. He shrugs, *"I'd say we have a look around for anything useful and then move on."* He then starts to search the bodies.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2011)

Ingio moves quickly to help search, tucking his unused vial back into his bandoleer.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 16, 2011)

After they search the bodies, Kade unceremoniously dumps them off the gangplank and into the water.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

The only clue to the still missing pathfinder might be found at this cooper's warehouse. The note says that Luscilia is to meet one Dalirio Teppish at dusk tomorrow.

[sblock=OOC] Question go now or go after some rest? It doesn't say you can't rest the night. And the group is pretty sure it messed up any slave transporting for now. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2011)

"It's been a long day, boys. I'll feel better pushing this forward once we've had a nights rest."

[sblock=OOC]Ingio will have a better chance to be effective with rest.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 17, 2011)

*"Would be good to get some rest, for sure,"* Kronk nods in agreement.


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere agrees with the others. "I've exhausted much of blessings Desna granted me this morning. Waiting until morning will allow me to ask her boon again."

[sblock=resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 5/5
Agile feet rounds used / aval: 1/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1
Spells used: Shield of Faith (spontaneous heal)
Crossbow bolts: 4/10 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] 3 out of 4 so let's assume the party finds an inn close to the cooper's place stakes it out and rests. Also Baliere should be able to bring the party up to full HP so my only questions.

1- Do we have to subtract the nights lodging from the total GP gained so far or pay for it at all?

2- Can you spend the GP you all have gained or any leftover GP from the character creation?

3- Is everyone ready to start maxed out and at the warehouse door?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Kade's good to go. 

Not sure about gold. In LFR you can't rest during an adventure, even if time is not sensitive, but in 4e you've got a lot more options to keep going than PF/3e. I would imagine in the interest of versimilitude we'd want to pay for it, whether it's out of gold found or our own pockets. Kade's got 2 gp,3 sp  on hand if needed [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock]No clue how this works. In LG you paid for your upkeep, but you also got gold 'above the cap'. How does this work in PFS? No idea.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I'll shoot a PM to IronWolf - he's been GMing PFS for a while and should be able to tell us what we need to know.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Thanks Mowgli hey didn't @Satin Knights say he ran PFS games? If you could SK read the question in my last post. And thanks in advance.[/sblock]

[sblock=Edit] SK got back to me with a few answers. He said you get all the encounter reward right after the encounter and may spend it if you wish. Resting is allowed but you need to keep track of it. So we are all a go:

*Rewards so far:*
Druid and Dire Rats: 10gp
Half orc Monks: 34gp
Luscilia & Zombie: 180gp
Sailors: 3gp

Total: 227gp each 

Let's say you stayed at a common inn near the warehouse but the food was surprisingly good (maybe due to the 300+ pound innkeeper) So 1gp total from each of you. If you wish to go shopping before hand or roll a gather info check while you check out the area let me know that and when you are ready to continue. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 20, 2011)

*OOC: see edit above*


----------



## renau1g (Feb 20, 2011)

Kade enjoys the meal and even though he is not too fatigued, the others are so the Pathfinder rests easily and is up before dawn. 

[sblock=ooc]
Raady to go, nothing needed here [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2011)

Ingio eats ravenously and takes to his bed, exhausted from the events of the day. He, too, wakes early and refreshed.

[sblock=OOC]Nothing needed here either. Changed formula choice for the day - taking two CLW Extracts.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere, like the others, eats heartily and sleeps soundly. In the morning, he faces the predawn in silent meditation. Anyone looking might have to look twice, as the rose of the rising sun seems to surround the cleric for several minutes -- or was it merely an optical illusion? Whatever the truth, Baliere finally stands, smiling and ready, and joins his companions.

[sblock=resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 0/5
Agile feet rounds used / aval: 0/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1
Spells used: none
Crossbow bolts: 4/10[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Just going to give [MENTION=70171]PeteZero[/MENTION] another day to let me know he's ready before advancing. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 23, 2011)

Kronk has a good night's rest. In the morning he joins the others at breakfast. Digging in after a while he leans back, relaxes and asks, *"alright then, I guess we need to move on."*


[sblock]was relying on automatic notification - it took 3 days.... so, need to check more regularly, sorry, extracts: CLW and shield [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 24, 2011)

The group watches the warehouse throughout the day and to their surprise no one comes or goes from the place. So either the person meeting Lucilia is already there or decided to stand her up.

The group takes and decides to investigate. They gain entry into the building and find it mostly empty until Baliere notices a little light coming up through the floor. A quick inspection and you all discover a hidden trap door.

Currently the group stands inside the empty warehouse standing above the trap door deciding exactly what they wish to do.

[sblock=OOC] Well a few reasons for the abrupt fast forward. The warehouse in question is only mentioned in one line of the module. So it isn't necessary to the adventure in any way. The module starts after the sailor fight with the group standing over the trap door. I'm sure they would want some kind of quick RP as they group sneaks in, but this is pbp that would not be quick (probably take another month). And finally it is late and none of you are rogues so I figured you wouldn't mind just getting in and getting set. You guys are up.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2011)

"OK, who's first through? If there's trouble sing out, let us know what to expect if you can, and we'll get in as fast as we can!"

OOC: Just in case it's not plain, the small size means Ingio is whispering.


----------



## PeteZero (Feb 26, 2011)

*"I will go,"* Kronk whispers, takes a careful look at the trapdoor for traps,  checks if it is unlocked and then tries to open it carefully without making any noise. (unless he finds a trap).


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

OOC: I have penciled you all in for an update/move forward tomorrow morning so if anyone wants to do something before opening the trap door let me know before then.


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Baliere's good to go

ETA: Out of town tomorrow through Sunday with unknown internet access. Feel free to NPC if needed.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

> _A smell, not unlike wet dog, fills this room.  The corners are occupied by dirty straw pallets covered by wrinkled,  mildew-encrusted blankets. A single dilapidated table and four cracked  and uneven chairs surround it. The floor is covered in a thin layer of  dust and mud and footprints clearly cross the room
> from the trap door in the ceiling to a set of wooden double doors in the west wall._



The drop from ceiling to floor is about ten feet and Krusk sees a ladder  lying on the floor and a robed figure and two dire rats over near the  table. 

In turn the robe figure looks up from the bowl of whatever he was eating  and yells something unintelligible. The rats nearly squeak in unison and  the light of the candles about the room make their red eyes gleam.

[sblock=OOC] No Surprise round. So post up an init and intended actions (subject to change) this being pbp [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2011)

"You know, I think I'm quite done with rats," Baliere mutters as he lets loose a bolt that goes well wide of the mark.









*OOC:*


Threw in an attack roll, though it's pathetic. Intending to continue with same (though hopefully hitting something) as possible, Channel Positive Energy to heal allies if things get ugly (use Selective Channel not to heal enemies)







[sblock=resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 0/5
Agile feet rounds used / aval: 0/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1
Spells used: none
Crossbow bolts: 5/10 [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 2, 2011)

Kronk steps forward and attakcs the robed figure.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

OOC: Added map to above post don't know why it didn't take the first time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2011)

Ingio steps into the room and moves to the side, tossing a dagger at a rat as he moves. He misses, of course. 

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+3=18)
Move 3 squares East.
To Hit (1d20+3=10)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

OOC: everyone understands that I need Acrobatics checks to jump down the 10' into the room right?? I can't make them.


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 4, 2011)

In that case Kronk just throws a bomb at the robed figure down there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2011)

PeteZero said:


> In that case Kronk just throws a bomb at the robed figure down there.




Likewise. (4 Damage to all in splash, 2 w/ DC13 Reflex Save). Roll below is for miss direction.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 4, 2011)

Kade tries to fire from the rear at the robed man.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

OOC: 24 hour bump fop [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] I wonder if someone drops are we allowed to continue?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

OOC: We need a minimum of four to make a table. In the game IronWolf is running we dropped to three and he's running a GMPC to make it up, so I'm guessing that's allowed. I'll check the Guide and see . . . yep. When needed to make a legal table, the GM may play one of the iconic pregenerated characters. So if jkason drops, you'll just need to put in one of the pre-gens (Kyra the Cleric, maybe?)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Baliere's good to go
> ...




NO problems I forgot about this.  Sorry jkason just started freak'n out that I didn't see you posted in a while in any of our games. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*









*OOC:*


Apologies. I picked up a nasty chest cold during my trip, which has made focusing a real challenge. Trying to catch up now.







Baliere blanches a bit when he actually sees the jump. "I'm afraid I'm a bit of a clutz in all this metal," he says. "Maybe best if Desna lends her hand without my landing on my noggin."

The cleric closes his eyes and touches the butterfly symbol hanging from his neck. He whispers something harsh, and a chill runs through the room below, the flapping of thousands of unseen wings accompanying it for a moment.









*OOC:*


Baliere has a -1 for Acrobatics. So, not really a good risk for him to take, I think. Casting Bane. Will DC 14 or enemies take -1 on attacks and saves vs. fear







[sblock=resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 0/5
Agile feet rounds used / aval: 0/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1
Spells used: Bane
Crossbow bolts: 5/10 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

rolling a bunch of saves...

EDIT: touch AC is 9 need bomb damage [MENTION=70171]PeteZero[/MENTION]

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Ingio                16   9  cetus/none(max hp = 9)
Kronk                16  10  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Druid                13  10  none/none
Animal C             14  11  none/none
dire rat             14   5  none/none
Kade                 17  13  l.bow/none (max hp = 13)
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
```
[/sblock]
*
*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2011)

Bomb Damage coming . . . and everyone in each adjacent square takes 4 (Save for ½)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

OOC: Update tomorrow night still need bomb damage from Kronks hit I don't know the modifiers.


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock]Sorry, just been awful busy.
Splash damage is 3
And damge is 4 not 5, accidently put in +3 instead of +2
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

OOC: Ok thanks will still update tonight. The two bombs and the arrow will kill the poor druid so do you still wish to cast your Bane spell jkason? if not just post in a new action


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: Ok thanks will still update tonight. The two bombs and the arrow will kill the poor druid so do you still wish to cast your Bane spell jkason? if not just post in a new action












*OOC:*


If just the rats are left, might be better if Baliere just held back and shouted some encouraging words, then.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

The druid takes to direct hits from the bombs tossed at him but doesn't die. His robes burn and he screams in druidic as the two giant rats move to a spot under the trapdoor. 

Kade takes an arrow and uses it to silence the raving druid and looking down at the rats asks. "Got anymore of them bombs handy?"
 
[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Ingio                16   9  cetus/none(max hp = 9)
Kronk                16  10  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Druid                13  [COLOR=Red]-6[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR]
Animal C             14   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  none/none
dire rat             14   5  none/none
Kade                 17  13  l.bow/none (max hp = 13)
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
```
[/sblock]

*OCC: Ingio and Kronk are up.*


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 15, 2011)

*"Don't think we shoul waste them,"* Kronk replies, gets out his sling, putrs a stone in and tries to hit the dire rat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2011)

"Agreed." Ingio takes aim and flings a dagger at one of the rats; the blade strikes home with a meaty thunk.

[sblock=Actions]Attack, Damage (1d20+3=20, 1d3=2)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Both rats flee to the opposite corner of the room one trailing blood from the dagger strike. From the angle it will be hard to get a clear shot on the two rats.

"Well that won't do. Anyone got any rope?" Kade slinging his bow across his back and drawing his great sword.

OCC: Baliere up in combat round, but really not in it as rats have no range weapons.


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*



HolyMan said:


> "Well that won't do. Anyone got any rope?"[/COLOR] Kade slinging his bow across his back and drawing his great sword.




Baliere points to Kade's backpack with a mischievous smile. "I'm not an outdoorsman like yourself, but ... well, isn't that a coil of rope I see peeking out of your pack?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

OOC: Don't have character sheets so I don't know. But if Kade did he would like others to risk losing theirs first.

EDIT: Hey characters are posted in the social group. Did not remember that sorry.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Kade laughs, "Heh, yeah well we can use mine but I hope not to lose it."

The ranger than takes and ties off the rope and throws the other end down the hole.

"My rope guess I'll go first." he says descending down.

OCC: INIT the same except for Kade moving to the top. Kronk is up next.


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 16, 2011)

Kronk slides down the rpoe, hen takes his sling and lets a stone fly at the one Ingio just hit.


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere shimmies down the rope, then quickly readies his crossbow again.









*OOC:*


I'm assuming it's a move action to descend, then Baliere would have to draw his crossbow again, which I believe is all his actions for the round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

Once there are a couple of others in the room to protect him as he descends, Ingio puts a dagger in his teeth and shimmies down the rope.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

The group descends the rope as the rats cower in the corner. "Time to dispatch some rodents!" Kade says charging forward. His swing misses as the rats dodge quickly.

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Kade                 [COLOR=RoyalBlue]15[/COLOR]  13  l.bow/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]charge[/I][/COLOR] (max hp = 13)
Ingio                16   9  cetus/none(max hp = 9)
Kronk                16  10  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
Animal C             14   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=PaleGreen]delay[/COLOR][/I]
dire rat             14   5  none/[COLOR=PaleGreen][I]delay[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

*OOC: Note Baliere's INIT changed also.
*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2011)

OOC: Everyone else is up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

Ingio steps up to get in easy range and hurls another dagger. The keen blade flies true, burying itself deep in the animal's side.

[sblock=Actions]Move 1 square SE, 3 squares South.
Throw Dagger (1d20-1=17) for (1d3=1) Damage.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere sighs. "If you're right on top of them like that, Kade, we'll none of the rest of us get a shot. Then again, maybe you just want all the fun?"  The cleric holds his fire for an opening that won't threaten his companion.


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 20, 2011)

*"Whatever, let's dispatch them," *Kronk adds, moving forward and attacking the big rat.

ooc: Don't know why there are 2 rolls, so you decide, will roll damage nevertheless.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2011)

The rats fight as if cornered and scared (which they are), and give half-hearted attacks. Kronk not so scared walks over to beside the larger rat and beheads him with one stroke.

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
dire rat             14   5  none/none
Kade                 17  13  l.bow/none (max hp = 13)
Ingio                16   9  cetus/none(max hp = 9)
Kronk                16  10  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
```
[/sblock]

*OOC: Top of the fith.*


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

"Well, then, looks like you two have the matter well in hand," Baliere says as Kronk quickly takes out one rat, and it seems obvious the remaining one hasn't a chance surrounded by the two fighters.


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 22, 2011)

Having beheaded the first rat, Kronk swings again.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

Kronk misses but Kade connects with his massive blade felling the last rat.

The combat over the group takes in their surroundings and figure they must be in the right place. Crazy druid's with rat companions just like the one they found at the Inn of the Unlucky Sailor.

The room is bear of anything valuable and the only other way out is the double doors.

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Kade                 17  13  g.sword/none (max hp = 13)
Ingio                16   9  cetus/none(max hp = 9)
Kronk                16  10  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 25, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

"Shall we?" the cleric asks, gesturing to the doors.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2011)

"I believe we shall! Lead the way, sir!" The Gnome smiles winningly at the larger folk as he retrieves his daggers.


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 26, 2011)

Kronk steps to the door and listens first, if he can make out any noise beyond. Not hearing any noise he carefully tries to open the door, trying to avoid any noise. He has his axe ready, and also his mutagen in hand.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

As Kronk walks to the door and tilts his head to put an ear near it everyone sees a startling sight.

And axe blade connected to a large pole drops from the ceiling ad swings towards the half-orc. Kronk tries to move out of the way but gets clipped by the sharp metal right above his knee. Blood flies in an arch across the room as the blade continues it's swing until it hits the opposite wall.

The momentum causes the axe to bury itself deep into the wall where it stays. A thin line of red running down to the floor from it.

OCC: see above post for to hit roll and damage

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Kade                 17  13  g.sword/none (max hp = 13)
Ingio                16   9  cetus/none(max hp = 9)
Kronk                16   [COLOR=Orange]2[/COLOR]  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 26, 2011)

Kronk swallows hard to not cry out loud. He pauses for a moment, shakes his head about his own failure not to look for traps, then takes out his elixier and drinks it, which nearly heals him fully.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

After drinking his healing concoction Kronk tries the doors again. Upon hearing nothing he opens them revealing a long staircase heading down.

OOC: Marching order.


----------



## PeteZero (Mar 30, 2011)

Kronk will take the lead, but very slowly and carefully, checking for traps along the way, and hopes that there are no more....


----------



## jkason (Mar 31, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*









*OOC:*


Sorry. Could have sworn I posted...







Baliere follows Kronk, his crossbow at the ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2011)

Ingio trails along behind Baliere and Kronk, dagger in hand.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Moved.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

Holding the rear, Kade prepares for battle, just a split second behind the undead


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

OOC: Moving up to new page.

Kronk cautiously opens the door...



> _Tall vaulted ceilings disappear into darkness  high above as candles and torches barely illuminate the lower reaches of  this room. Along the north wall are three cell doors, thick wooden  affairs bracketed by solid steel bracings with small, six-inch square  windows set high in them. Enormous crates, barrels, and sacks of goods  are stacked neatly in the southwest corner of the room. The floor is  clean granite, etched with a wavyline pattern that permeates throughout  the entire room; the design even climbs the walls and disappears into  the vaults above. A rat-shaped chalk drawing dominates the floor in the  center of the room, clearly depecting a dire rat leaning forward as if  to pounce._



"Is that you my dear?" a man standing along the barrels says looking up towards the door. Seeing the half-orc he shouts out, "Who are these intruders!? Huecuva attack!"

A ghastly undead creature wearing tattered robes and carrying a staff shambles forward.

OCC: Roll INIT.


----------



## jkason (Apr 1, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere frowns as another undead creature comes into view. 

"I think Desna's quite sick of your lot," Baliere says, hustling forward. He touches the wooden butterfly symbol of his deity, and the rush of wind and glowing butterflies you've grown accustomed to follows. Except this time, they don't just seem to glow, but to spark. The swarm's movements are not gentle, but agitated, and they descend on the undead. Those that make contact pop brightly, though they seem to have little effect.









*OOC:*


Move to the square just north of the rat's tail, then channel positive energy. Trying out the 'harm undead' option. 







[sblock=resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 1/5
Agile feet rounds used / avail: 0/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1
Spells used: none
Crossbow bolts: 5/10 [/sblock]

[sblock=statblock]
	
	



```
HP: 9/9
AC: 17
Init: +2
Speed: 40/30
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +5

Weapon                  Attack   Damage      Critical
Gauntlet (armor)          +2     1d3+2        20/x2
Morningstar               +2     1d8+2        20/x2
Morningstar (2-hands)     +2     1d8+3        20/x2
Starknife                 +2     1d4+2        20/x3
Starknife (thrown)        +2     1d4+2        20/x3, range 20 ft.
Light Crossbow            +2     1d8       19-20/x2, range 80 ft.

Spells prepared: 
Orisons (3) (at will, DC 13): Detect Magic, Light, Mending
1st level(1 +1 Wis +1 Domain)(DC 14): Bane, Shield of Faith, Longstrider (D)

* Channel Positive Energy 1d6: 3 +3 Cha / day

--Travel Domain--

* +10 Base speed
* Agile feet (ignore difficult terrain) 3 +3 Wis rounds / day

--Liberation Domain--

* Freedom of movement 1 (cleric level) round / day
```
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 3, 2011)

Kronk reacts quite fast and downs a potion (or 2?)

[sblock]Wanted to prep to have his shield extract and mutagen ready, so he can down it as 2 move actions in a round, if that's okay?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Drinking a mutagen is a standard action (retrieving is free). And drinking an extract is a standard action(retrieving is free). These are not like potions but more like casting spells.

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] update tomorrow[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

Ingio goes against his natural inclination to 'lead from the rear' and strides boldly into the room, pulling a small vial from his bandolier as he goes. Once close enough, he tosses his bomb at the man by the crates.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+3=19)

Move: 20' South (straight into the room)
Standard: Create & Throw Bomb (1d20+2=14) (includes -2 for range increment, and is vs. FF Touch AC so it may actually hit) for (1d6+3=8) Damage.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

The undead creature slow advances into the door way. (double move)


[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED in INIT order*

```
[U]Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Hecuva               17  16  none/none
Kade                 17  13  g.sword/none (max hp = 13)
Ingio                16   9  cetus/none(max hp = 9)
Kronk                16   [COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]  axe/[COLOR=White]none [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Dalirio              15  11  none/none
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC: That move might have changed actions, so you all may post new ones if you wish.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC: Ingio will stick with his stated action.


----------



## jkason (Apr 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Only change is that now Baliere doesn't have to move to make the positive energy attack, so I'm good.


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 7, 2011)

Kronk will drink a potion next round too.

ooc: out of town, will post Monday more.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 7, 2011)

The human fires an arrow off quickly, but it glances off the undead foe.









*OOC:*


vs ac; dmg (1d20+3=15, 1d6=6) miss


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

As Kade's arrow bounds off the undead Ingio tries to slip past the creature. He isn;t successful as a dirty claw rakes at the gnome scrathing him. Ingio quickly finishes making a bomb and tossing it at the man standing alone. It bursts catching him directly inside the small fireball. He yells in pain and then screams, "Begone!" as a black ray shoots from his pointing hand to hit Ingio. <Will save DC13>

Dalirio unleashes a blast of positive energy but it comes in a weaker wave than any he has known before. Kronk takes the distraction made by Ingio and drinks down his shield extract quickly.
 [sblock=Combat]
*POSTED in INIT order*

```
[U]Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Hecuva               17  [COLOR=Orange]15[/COLOR]  none/none
Kade                 17  13  g.sword/none (max hp = 13)
Ingio                16   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  cetus/none(max hp = 9)
Kronk                [COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]20[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]  axe/[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow][I][COLOR=Yellow]sh[/COLOR]iel[/I]d [/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Dalirio              15   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  none/none
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

Round 2:

The Hecuva turns next to Kronk and attacks in a flurry of claws. The half-orcs dodging and new invisible shield help to keep the sharp claws at bay.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2011)

Will Save (1d20=6)

OOC: I'll wait for the results of the failed Will Save before posting next actions (if I get a next action . . . 
).


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Oh you get to take actions. But they will be limited as you are under the effects of a cause fear spell. Will roll number of rounds after posting this and Ingio should get ready to run.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2011)

Ingio is bathed in the black light of the ray, his eyes widen in horror and an ear piercing scream rips from his throat. The sturdy Gnome turns tail and runs from the room as fast as his little legs will carry him!

[sblock=Actions]Run (80'?) out of the room and up the stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 8, 2011)

5ft shift backwards, drink the next potion.


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere's spirit moths again try to swarm the undead, but it proves resistant to their energies.

"I fear Desna is a dreamer, not a fighter," the cleric says.









*OOC:*


Ouch. Two 1's in a row.







[sblock=resources used]Channel Energy used / avail: 2/5
Agile feet rounds used / avail: 0/6
Freedom of Movement rounds used / avail: 0/1
Spells used: none
Crossbow bolts: 5/10[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 12, 2011)

Kade drops his bow and draws his greatsword in the blink of an eye, the warrior leaps down the stairway, his greatsword cutting in a vertical slash from head to toe of the undead abomination.









*OOC:*


charge! (1d20+4+2=18, 2d6+9=15)

-2 to AC from charge


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

As Kade slices the creature in half alot of things happen. Ingio bolts past the group and heads up the steps faster than any gnome alive.

Kronk almost takes a step back but seeing he doesn't need to and just quickly drinks his mutagene.

Dalirio screams as he sees his creature destroyed and moves closer to kill the intruders. He unleashes a wave of negative energy just as Baliere does the same. The two forces collide and negate each other in a burst of odd neutral energy.


 [sblock=Combat]
*POSTED in INIT order*

```
[U]Character            AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Hecuva               17   [COLOR=Red]0[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]destroyed[/COLOR][/I]
Kade                 17  13  g.sword/none (max hp = 13)
Ingio                16   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  cetus/[COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]frightened[/I][/COLOR](max hp = 9)
Kronk       [COLOR=White]         [COLOR=Yellow]20[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]  axe/[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow][COLOR=Yellow][I]shiel[/I]d[/COLOR][COLOR=White];[/COLOR][I][COLOR=Cyan]mutagene?? [/COLOR][/I][/COLOR](max hp = 10)
Dalirio              15   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  none/none
Baliere              17   9  c.bow/none (max hp = 9)
```
[/sblock]

<Top of the round Kade up again.>


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2011)

*Baliere Duldrem, human cleric*

Baliere looks after his fleeing companion, but decides catching up with him would be better done after their current foe falls. He holds his crossbow steady for now, not wanting to hit either of his companions.









*OOC:*


Hold until after both of the other have a chance to move, taking shots as he gets openings


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 13, 2011)

Kronk shouts out, *"keep him alive,"* and charges forth trying to subdue him.

ooc: it is a strength mutagen


----------



## renau1g (Apr 13, 2011)

Kade charges forward again, this time trying _not_ to kill his target, the flat of his blade is used as a club that smacks into Dalirio's head. 









*OOC:*


Wow, Kade's got some really luck and timely rolls...


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Combat Over*

The armored man falls under the blows of the two warriors and is soon unconscious. Looking around the group notices people looking out from the barred doors to the south.

After a few moments (like 12-20 seconds) Ingio makes his way back to the group.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 13, 2011)

"Ha! Good to see you Inigio, I was worried our friend here used some powerful dark magicks on you and you'd be lost to us" the warrior remarks. 

Kade takes a moment to look the armored man over for anything of value/importance.


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 13, 2011)

Kronk takes care of their new prisoner, binding him up carefully, *"worth to question him,"* he mutters, *"about these kidnappings. And then I know where we can leave him...."* he adds with a grin.
Then he looks around for a key to release the prisoners. *"They might wanna get out of here,"* he says, trying to calm them he acknowledges them and tells them, *"we're here to free you, just need some keys."*


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

The key to the cells can be found on the evil priest's belt. After opening the doors the party discovers not only another dozen or more town folk but also the captured pathfinder... Cestis!

[sblock=OOC] And this is pretty much the end of the module. Any clean up you wish to do we can RP it out. But I have no clue as how things like this work in PFS.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 14, 2011)

After freeing the people and especially the Pathfinder Kronk suggests:* "Alright, lets leave this guy on the steps of the constabulary in Old Cassomir. They will know what to do with him...."*
*
*[sblock] so managed to get online:
to do next:  let everyone do what needs to be done, esp. for unconcluded business and then that's basically it. Really enjoyed it, was fun! So thank you very much for running!
To wrap it up, just fill out the sheets, sign of for Gold and prestige awards, let everyone do their craft check and then report it, that's all.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well I have registered the event but have no clue how to report it. I have the sheets to fill out downloaded but no clue how to fill them out, or where to send them. 

So I will use my Augmented Summoning feat to conquer up a [MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION] to help in this time of crisis.  [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 19, 2011)

Craft roll (with carfter's fortune) for tanglefoot bag


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


HM, don't worry about a sheet for me. I really like Baliere's concept (or at least the fun I had with describing his channel positive energy), so he may make an appearance in another game or LPF. But while I had a lot of fun, since PFS requires 3 scenarios in order to level, and the only gaming I do is PbP, I think I'm going to pass on doing any more of it. Living PF is probably a better place for me to do long-range interactive roleplaying, I think, seeing as it's built to help characters level faster to counteract online pacing.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC - HM]

The Chronicle Sheet is explained on p28 of the Guide To Pathfinder Society Organized Play if you want to reference it as well.  Basically fill in the top section with the Player's real name, character name, Pathfinder Society ID (with the -XX to note which character) and faction.  Don't forget the Chronicle number in the upper right corner.

Since this was a Tier 1-2, cross through the No Additional Items in Tier 3-4 and cross out each item in the Tier 6-7 to show they are not eligible to receive those. I would cross out the gold for the higher tiers in the right column as well.

Leave the experience box alone, the player can enter the starting XP and ending XP.

If the player earned a prestige award enter whether they earned 1 or 2 in the PA Gained box and initial it.

For Gold, enter the GP Gained and initial it.  Don't forget the players can make profession checks for a chance to add a bit of gold to their take.  Just note that they earned from their Day Job when adding it.

The player can complete the Items Sold/Conditions Gained and Items Bought/Conditions Cleared section - though since it was PbP it is probably easiest if they communicate that to you and then enter it on their behalf.  Though some online GMs have simply signed my sheet and then allowed me to enter those things on the trust factor.  That could work as well.

Then at the bottom, you can list the Event as something like PbP @ EN World or something like that.  If you have an Event Code you can enter it.  Date it with the date the game wrapped up or the day you do the sheets since it is PbP.  Sign it and enter your Pathfinder Society #.

Once you have those completed you can send scanned electronic copies to the players for their reference.  This is what they need to keep to show they gained XP and gold from playing a scenario.  So chronicle sheets go to the players.

You then need to do the online submission at Paizo. This post has a mini how-to on reporting your event.  There is also a link off the main Pathfinder Society page for Reporting your event inthe right column.

And that should do it!  Chronicle sheets completed and handed out and the event officially reported at the Paizo site.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok I have been trying most of the week to "fill in" these sheets but have no clue. Do I have to print them? I hope not I have no way to do that the library around here is being torn down and rebuilt. We have no kinkos or other print place. Maybe I could go to Office Max but for now I will try and put the sheets here and maybe each one of you can help.

The Date of the game would be April 19th, the event number is already in there. 

I have no idea of real names and PeteZero said I needed email addresses. 

Sorry I'm none to savvy at this my GF says I use my computer only as an advanced type writer and don't do half of what I could on it. Maybe shes right but I love to write 

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 22, 2011)

You shouldn't need those session sheets HM.  They are more for if you hosted an event running multiple tables at a local convention or game day at a game store.  You need chronicle sheets to be completed by you and sent to the players, usually scanned copies for online play.

Then you need to report the event at the Paizo site using the 'Report My Event' link in right bar of this page:

http://paizo.com/pathfinderSociety

There you should be able to enter the character's Pathfinder Society ID, the appropriate dash to note if it is their first or second or more character.  Enter the number of Prestige received and whether the character died or not.  Repeat that for each character in the adventure.  Then choose Save session when all is entered online.

A printer would be needed for the chronicle sheets from the back of the module so you could print them and mark them up and then sign them and then scan them for distribution to the players.  A printer should not be needed for reporting online though.

If you want, I can probably print the sheets and fill them out for you, save for your signature.  Then link you to a scanned copy of the sheets for final GM approval. If you approve you can write your signature in something like MS Paint and send me the image of your signature to paste into the signature boxes, save the files and then have you distribute them to your players if that would help.  I don't think we'd be breaking any rules by doing that since you only provide your signature once you've reviewed the sheets - I would just be facilitating the technical end of things.

Let me know if you want to try that and I can probably work on that as time permits this weekend.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 23, 2011)

That would work for me if your ok with it. I have the player numbers...

PeteZero (Kronk) - #2312-3
Mowgli (Ingio) - #16643-2
renau1g (Kade) - #18493-2
jkason (Baliere) - #19778-1

At the back of the module it says - No additional items in that block. Total GO reward for the game is... 538gp

Only Baliere had an expenditure - Services (for the donation for the sell casted to bring him back around).

And I don't know what to do about Kade as he caught filth fever way back in the first encounter but it took more than a day to incubate. 

Let me know what I should do with the event # they gave me. Also it says on the site event fully reported? It's here...

paizo.com - Pathfinder® SocietyTM / Events

Sorry this is a hassle guess I should have gotten my feet wet playing then could have followed a DM who new what they were doing. Live and learn.

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 23, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> That would work for me if your ok with it. I have the player numbers...
> 
> 
> Sorry this is a hassle guess I should have gotten my feet wet playing then could have followed a DM who new what they were doing. Live and learn.




I should be able to work on the sheets this weekend.  I have the module so I have the chronicle sheet to complete.  Did everyone get the full PA?  Or did some not complete their faction mission?

Once I have them written up and scanned I will link to them so you can view and "sign off" on them before they are distributed to the players.

No worries though - happy to help.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 23, 2011)

Not sure it was kind of obscure. I know Kronk completed his PA. 

Everyone else will have to pm me what they think the answer to their PA is.

HM


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 23, 2011)

For Kronk please also put in that he spent 17gp crafting a tanglefoot bag.
Cheers.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2011)

Ingio completed one of his faction missions, I think - he was supposed to free Creighton Nish. His other one had something to do with getting one of the baddies to admit which deity they served. I don't remember anyone doing that (unless they just let it slip during a combat as part of the dialogue), so he probably got one of two.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 24, 2011)

Did people make day job rolls?


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Ingio completed one of his faction missions, I think - he was supposed to free Creighton Nish. His other one had something to do with getting one of the baddies to admit which deity they served. I don't remember anyone doing that (unless they just let it slip during a combat as part of the dialogue), so he probably got one of two.




Baliere had the same deity mission, and I'd have to dig back through, but I seem to recall taunting the woman on the ship into calling on her god by name.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2011)

Craft: Alchemy (Day Job) Roll:


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 24, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> Did people make day job rolls?




Man I am glad you are helping I have no clue what this is?! 

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 24, 2011)

Let's see how my summon skills are....


[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]
[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]
[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]
[MENTION=70171]PeteZero[/MENTION]
[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]

I started in on helping HM out and filling out the chronicle sheets for this game.  I have a few questions. I have broken it down by character.  jkason, I know you said you didn't need a sheet, but I am filling them out you might as file it away in case you do decide to use this character in a game sometime.

Questions listed by character name:

Baliere


You can roll a day job roll if you want.
HM noted that you had to pay for services, what were they and cost?
Was your faction Andoran?
I know you have one PA and it sounds like you might have had the second, can anyone confirm?

Ingio


Just need to confirm that second PA for you as well.

Kade


You can roll a day job roll.
What faction?
How many PA?
According to HM you have saves to make for filth fever, you can make the saves consecutive so I can list the condition cleared on the chronicle. (1st save made, 2nd one here: 1d20=17

Kronk


HM said you have your PA, what faction though?
You can make a day job roll

Once I get this info, I will get a copy of the sheets to HM for final review, get his sig and then get them to you all.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 24, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Man I am glad you are helping I have no clue what this is?!




Day job rolls are a way for people to pick up a few extra gold pieces at the end of scenario.  They mention in it the Guide to Organized Play on page 23.  Pretty much a profession or craft skill check with certain DCs meaning certain amount of gold earned.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2011)

jkason said:


> Baliere had the same deity mission, and I'd have to dig back through, but I seem to recall taunting the woman on the ship into calling on her god by name.






IronWolf said:


> Questions listed by character name:
> 
> Baliere
> 
> ...




Looks like your summoning skills are working great! I can now confirm the second PA for Ingio, and assuming it's the same for Baliere this should work for him as well. The deity Groetus was mentioned in two posts, #50 and #186.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 25, 2011)

That is correct. Both characters can receive both their PA.

Did anyone think that the first rat was named Groetus at first? 

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2011)

I had all the info to do Mowgli's chronicle.  I have linked to it in the spoiler for your review HM (and you too Mowgli).

HM, if all looks good I need a file with your signature in it and just your initials.  The signature for the bottom of the page and a set of initials for the PA and Gold boxes.  You can probably just do a signature in MS Paint, save it as a jpeg and send me that (I will PM you my email address).  I can use the sig from that file to sign the required boxes once you approve of the chronicle sheet.

[sblock=Chronicle]

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS29_Ingio.pdf

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks good. Couple questions.

Is the dig below ok?

Do you need an event #?

What about the filth fever?

HM


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 25, 2011)

Faction missions were to throw one guy into the water, and to drop the bad guy alive in front of the constabulary. Both done, his faction is Taldor.
Day job - he did a craft alchemy roll and crafted a tanglefoot bag (only one allowed are alchemists to do this kind of stuff in PFS) and should pay 17gp for the materials.
Or just take his roll - 30 for 75gp whatever is easier.


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2011)

Baliere had to pay back a CLW spell here.

As for day job, he doesn't have any craft or profession skills.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Is the sig below ok?




That will work well.



			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> Do you need an event #?




It is only required if the event was registered so others could find it.  You said earlier your event was listed as closed already?  You might need to just report as a new game possibly.



			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> What about the filth fever?




renau1g can make the subsequent save rolls now before I finish the chronicle to clear the condition on this sheet.  If not, then the condition will be listed as condition gained and something that needs resolved just prior to play at the next game he plays in.



PeteZero said:


> Faction missions were to throw one guy into the water, and to drop the bad guy alive in front of the constabulary. Both done, his faction is Taldor.
> Day job - he did a craft alchemy roll and crafted a tanglefoot bag (only one allowed are alchemists to do this kind of stuff in PFS) and should pay 17gp for the materials.
> Or just take his roll - 30 for 75gp whatever is easier.




Great!  I will finish updating the sheet tonight.



jkason said:


> Baliere had to pay back a CLW spell here.
> 
> As for day job, he doesn't have any craft or profession skills.




Excellent!  I will finish updating the sheet tonight.

So that just leaves some loose ends on renau1g's chronicle sheet and we'll be good to go - along with getting the report submitted at Paizo.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2011)

What's a PA? How did I contract Filth Fever? I rolled a 14 for the save, I just don't remember getting hit. Kade has no profession/craft. Andoran Faction. 

I'm with jkason though, I likely won't be continuing with PSS. I'm trying to downsize my games and so this works well for me.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2011)

renau1g said:


> What's a PA?




PA = Prestige Award.  It is what you get when you complete faction missions.  It can be used later for access to higher level items and other various perks.



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> How did I contract Filth Fever? I rolled a 14 for the save, I just don't remember getting hit.




I was going off what HM said.  He can clarify on this and perhaps reverse if it was in error.



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> Kade has no profession/craft.




Okay.



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> Andoran Faction.




Cool - then you did get two PA.



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> I'm with jkason though, I likely won't be continuing with PSS. I'm trying to downsize my games and so this works well for me.




No worries.  Since I am doing the sheets and the characters will be reported at the Paizo site for completeness I will still do one for your character.  You can either file it away with your character in case you change your mind or delete, but it isn't much more work to me to fill one out and scan it since I am doing others.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 25, 2011)

As to the filth fever I rolled all that secretly. You got it from the very first fight with the druid and rats. 

I did the rolls in Post #2 Way back in Oct.

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2011)

renau1g said:


> How did I contract Filth Fever? I rolled a 14 for the save, I just don't remember getting hit.






HolyMan said:


> As to the filth fever I rolled all that secretly. You got it from the very first fight with the druid and rats.
> 
> I did the rolls in Post #2 Way back in Oct.




So, two consecutive saves for the cure, correct?  If so we need one more successful save on the next roll to cure.

EDIT:  I rolled on Invisible Castle just to prevent a hold up.  Save made, link to roll is on the post where I had listed the initial round of questions.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 26, 2011)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]

Okay - here are the chronicles for your review HM.  If you approve of each, I will get the signatures on the files for final distribution.

[sblock=Kronk]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS29_Kronk.pdf
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kade]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS29_Kade.pdf
[/sblock]

[sblock=Baliere]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS29_Baliere.pdf
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ingio]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS29_Ingio.pdf
[/sblock]

These sheets should have all the information you need to submit the event at Paizo's site.  If your original event is closed for some reason, then you can probably just start a new one and immediately submit the reports.  If you end up with an Event Code let me know, but being PbP it shouldn't be required for the chronicle.


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks good to me. Just wondering, for Scenario chronicle number I always use 1,2,3 etc. in the order played, but maybe I am doing it wrong?


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 26, 2011)

PeteZero said:


> Looks good to me. Just wondering, for Scenario chronicle number I always use 1,2,3 etc. in the order played, but maybe I am doing it wrong?




Doh!  You are correct.  That should have been left blank for the player to enter the order played.  You should be fine to cross it out or just a / # on the sheet.  Sorry about that.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

I would have thought the scenario number would have been 29 as well.

I approve of the sheets. 

What else do you need me to do?

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 28, 2011)

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]
[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]
[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]
[MENTION=70171]PeteZero[/MENTION]
[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]

Below are the signed sheets.  I will keep them posted for at least two weeks, so be sure to save a copy locally for your records.

HM, you will only need to report the game on Paizo's site and you should be good to go!

[sblock=Baliere]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS29_HM_Chrons/PFS29_Baliere_signed.png
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ingio]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS29_HM_Chrons/PFS29_Ingio_signed.png
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kade]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS29_HM_Chrons/PFS29_Kade_signed.png
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kronk]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS29_HM_Chrons/PFS29_Kronk_signed.png
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2011)

Report it as finished correct. The last time I tried i just recorded an event. 

Correct??

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 28, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Report it as finished correct. The last time I tried i just recorded an event.
> 
> Correct??




Yep.  Report it as finished and you will need to enter each characters PFS number and such as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for running this, HM! And thanks for helping with the details, IronWolf!

HM, you still planning to run the others in this story arc?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2011)

And add to IW's work load?!?  LOL

I found that DMing this is very restrictive. Couldn't really twik it to go with the group or circumstances. I would have hated to play it RL and have only four hours and no RP time.

But I never say no until I have everything before me. So I might by the next PFS module but run it outside the Society system. Not sure. It was a fun game.

And your welcome I do love to be behind the screen.

Reporting now (waiting on pdf's to load). They don't like Firefox for some reason have to have IE up also.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok I think I did it. How would one find out?

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 28, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Thanks for running this, HM! And thanks for helping with the details, IronWolf!




No worries!



HolyMan said:


> And add to IW's work load?!?  LOL




I was happy to help HM!



			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> I found that DMing this is very restrictive. Couldn't really twik it to go with the group or circumstances. I would have hated to play it RL and have only four hours and no RP time.




If you run PFS games as home games can exceed the 4 hour time limit.  That is more of a convention play parameter to help with scheduling and such.



			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> But I never say no until I have everything before me. So I might by the next PFS module but run it outside the Society system. Not sure. It was a fun game.




I will be looking to run another PFS game as the one I am running is in the winding down stages.  I don't want to steal HM's thunder but I would be willing to run the next part under the PFS framework.  You could always play HM!  Use your GM credit towards a character you uses in Part II.

I don't want to step on HM's toes though.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 28, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Ok I think I did it. How would one find out?
> 
> HM




If all went well, one of the players should see the game as reported for their character on the Paizo site.  Not sure if there is a significant time delay or not between the report being submitted and it being visible to the player.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2011)

The session now shows up in my account under Ingio's section, so it appears that all is well!


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2011)

And all is well. _*sigh*_

No stepping on toes here. Please go right on ahead.

I would be more inclined to play than DM a PFS game. As I said I didn't like the restriction on what you can add to it. There is plenty I would have done with the long distant ranged touch attack group. LOL

I have a barbarian made but could make up whatever for a go at Part 2.

You going to advertise this in the Social Group?

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 28, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> And all is well. _*sigh*_




Yay!  Success!



			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> I have a barbarian made but could make up whatever for a go at Part 2.
> 
> You going to advertise this in the Social Group?




Yep, I will put up an ad on the social group tomorrow and get some player recruitment going.


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 28, 2011)

First of all a big thank you to HM for running this, was good fun.

And I would love to join into another PFS PbP, esp. the next part in the series, Kronk was good fun to play. Ironwolf, would be great if I could join in, even being in another timezone.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2011)

IronWolf, will you be waiting for _Among the Living_ to wrap before running the next one? I'm game either way, but I find myself liking Jalil more than Ingio, and I really need to focus on only one or the other (trying to cut back a little on my game volume).


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 28, 2011)

PeteZero said:


> And I would love to join into another PFS PbP, esp. the next part in the series, Kronk was good fun to play. Ironwolf, would be great if I could join in, even being in another timezone.




You would definitely be welcome!




Mowgli said:


> IronWolf, will you be waiting for _Among the Living_ to wrap before running the next one? I'm game either way, but I find myself liking Jalil more than Ingio, and I really need to focus on only one or the other (trying to cut back a little on my game volume).




I think _Among the Living_ is close enough to wrapping up that we could wait to start Part 2 of this one if no one objects.  When I post the thread in the social group I will note that it might be 2 weeks before this one starts.


----------



## PeteZero (Apr 28, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> You would definitely be welcome!
> 
> Great and thanks.


----------

